# Orange Idiot's estate raided by FBI



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

Bwhahahahhahahahah! and they broke into his safe!!! Bwhahahhahahah! and he wasn't there. Bwhahahahahha!!
Sorry man, I had to get this out. This is outstanding. I mean Im sure he's completely innocent of any wrongdoing and this is just more of the witch hunt but uh......yeah


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 9, 2022)

The judge who signed the warrant was appointed by Trump.....BURN!!!!!


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

Flyingdragon said:


> The judge who signed the warrant was appointed by Trump.....BURN!!!!!


Wow, really?  I didn't see that. 
Someone did point out that he may have actually known this was coming. He has too much financial influence to not have a mole IMO but according to one 'fake news' network, even the White House didn't know about it.


----------



## Adking29 (Aug 9, 2022)

I wouldn’t be surprised if he orchestrated this himself. Haha Hear me out: what better way to clear your name then to plan a raid “even going through the safe” and then come up with nothing. All this before his presidential run. Oh and at the same time blaming the raid on the democrats to hurt their name…. Just a theory, idk jaha


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

Adking29 said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if he orchestrated this himself. Haha Hear me out: what better way to clear your name then to plan a raid “even going through the safe” and then come up with nothing. All this before his presidential run. Oh and at the same time blaming the raid on the democrats to hurt their name…. Just a theory, idk jaha


very plausible theory actually- something does seem off
the Feds/DOJ better have something of significance or they just handed him a ton of ammo

I mean they are  not the Complete Shit Farce Team that represented Trump in all his failed court cases so hopefully they are actually competent.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

This will definitely make Trump even more popular.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This will definitely make Trump even more popular.


It already has. I can't imagine he would go to jail over anything but who knows at this point.
2024 will be interesting.
He should really stop with the 2020 election fraud fundraising grift though.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> It already has. I can't imagine he would go to jail over anything but who knows at this point.
> 2024 will be interesting.


If he goes to jail, it would be as a big martyr. That would blow up in the democrats faces.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> If he goes to jail, it would be as a big martyr. That would blow up in the democrats faces.


I don't see it happening. Too bad an optic for our country but Ive been wrong plenty of times before. Fucking theater these days.


----------



## Adking29 (Aug 9, 2022)

I don’t think they’ll find anything of significance on him 😅 but I know nothing


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2022)

Listen, I don't care where you stand politically. That is some 3rd world country shit. 

When you start arresting political opposition...you'll get a political opponent that knows if he doesn't crush the "other side" he'll end up in a cell. 

Through various twists and turns, you'll end up with someone who believes in "might is right." And just like every other banana republic this has happened in...the gutter will run red. 

I've lived in places where this has happened. I'm begging you to believe me. This is nothing to celebrate. You'll end up with government entities that are basically gendarmerie or praetorian guards for the mightiest rulers.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Oopsies. They didn’t find anything at all. 

All made up retarded bullshit. 

January 6 Commission they had that lady that said “Trump tried to grab the steering wheel to turn and go to the capital”

This morning they had some other lady say “Trump was flushing documents down the toilet at the White House”. 

It’s all nonsensical. A distraction. Meanwhile we sent our weekly pallet of a billion dollars to the fucking Ukraine again. No oversight committee needed of course. Where is all these weapons going to end up when that “war” is over? Shittistan nations.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oopsies. They didn’t find anything at all.
> 
> All made up retarded bullshit.
> 
> ...



IRS is doubling in size here shortly. Get ready to do your part for Ukraine.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Aug 9, 2022)

I love the FBI


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 9, 2022)

Oh boy, more distraction.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 9, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Listen, I don't care where you stand politically. That is some 3rd world country shit.
> 
> When you start arresting political opposition...you'll get a political opponent that knows if he doesn't crush the "other side" he'll end up in a cell.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.  This should scare the shit out of every citizen no matter where you fall politically.  Tyranny for 1000 Alex.   Do the idiots that support this admin know how deep the shit is that we're in?  Anybody?  FYI most audits happen to people who make 200K or less, and if you make 25K, yes 25K, or less your chance of audit is 5 times higher.  You think the gov is going after millionaires and billionaires with staffs of attorneys to deal with the IRS?  Fk no.  Low hanging fruit.  But thank God we don't HAVE to read mean tweets.  I gotta stop before I go off here.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Couldn't agree more.  This should scare the shit out of every citizen no matter where you fall politically.  Tyranny for 1000 Alex.   Do the idiots that support this admin know how deep the shit is that we're in?  Anybody?  FYI most audits happen to people who make 200K or less, and if you make 25K, yes 25K, or less your chance of audit is 5 times higher.  You think the gov is going after millionaires and billionaires with staffs of attorneys to deal with the IRS?  Fk no.  Low hanging fruit.  But thank God we don't HAVE to read mean tweets.  I gotta stop before I go off here.



Some people haven't ever dealt with the IRS and it shows. But they will. 

The massive labor force fuck over of the zoomers and millennials lead to a "gig economy." This IRS expansion is to make sure the government gets it's cut of the $300 a month t-shirt drop shopper paid by Venmo. 

It's why initially the government was looking for $600 cash accounts. 

But...you are correct in that the mean tweets are now gone. Mean tax court summonses are the order of the day.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 9, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Some people haven't ever dealt with the IRS and it shows. But they will.
> 
> The massive labor force fuck over of the zoomers and millennials lead to a "gig economy." This IRS expansion is to make sure the government gets it's cut of the $300 a month t-shirt drop shopper paid by Venmo.
> 
> ...


Again agree 100%  I'll take the tweets along with his policies any day over this shit.  Mrs. BRICKS grew up in the Soviet Union/Russia, she knows what's coming.  Don't think it can happen in America, it already is.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Again agree 100%  I'll take the tweets along with his policies any day over this shit.  Mrs. BRICKS grew up in the Soviet Union/Russia, she knows what's coming.  Don't think it can happen in America, it already is.



I've long said the only part of American exceptionalism that is taught now is that the United States cannot fail. The patriotic components were gutted long ago. 

A government trying to scrape the bottom earners for $200b in taxes with 90,000 IRS agents, sells our strategic reserve oil and ever shrinking supply of agricultural products to strategic rivals, says otherwise.


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

Trump belongs in jail for the rest of his life along with his grifting scum offspring ,, fuck him and the stolen horse he lied about riding in on ... fucking low life in a suit is all that fucking loser will ever be. 

UnAmerican Fucking Scum


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

On a serious note ,, there is no way its fake or half wit had it done himself.

That warrant had to come from the top of the Justice Dept and done without any of his criminal assistants like mcarthy tipping him off so he could destroy evidence

When warrants are issued trust me , they know what they are looking for , where it is , why its there and how it got there ... ive had my house full of cops ,, ive stared down the barrels of mp5's and ive had plenty of red mosquitos buzz around my head ....

They needed ironclad proof that what they were going after was really there for this ,,, it's no fishing trip.

When the bang on the door comes ,, you're fucked.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Couldn't agree more.  This should scare the shit out of every citizen no matter where you fall politically.  Tyranny for 1000 Alex.   Do the idiots that support this admin know how deep the shit is that we're in?  Anybody?  FYI most audits happen to people who make 200K or less, and if you make 25K, yes 25K, or less your chance of audit is 5 times higher.  You think the gov is going after millionaires and billionaires with staffs of attorneys to deal with the IRS?  Fk no.  Low hanging fruit.  But thank God we don't HAVE to read mean tweets.  I gotta stop before I go off here.



Welcome to Canada

We had the same happened that @Joliver is saying... but about 7 years ago
Trudeau and the finance minister decided to triple our revenue agents to try and scoop more cash out of the middle/Lower class.

As a business owner, i have been forensically Audited for 5 years un a row.

Forensically.

Each time they say "You missed a few thousand"
Kid shit, where id have to hire an accountant and spend inordinate amounts of time and money to defend it.
As such, i do the math, its less expensive to juat pay them.

This is LITERAL extortion that we deal with every year
Legal Extortion


Yano said:


> On a serious note ,, there is no way its fake or half wit had it done himself.
> 
> That warrant had to come from the top of the Justice Dept and done without any of his criminal assistants like mcarthy tipping him off so he could destroy evidence
> 
> ...




Yeah, but the bang came, and he wasnt fucked lol
I love you Yano
But.
I may hate Trump as a person, hes a complete ass.
But the political smear/Hit job against him is terrifying for democracy as a whole.

Not to mention, the entire STEELE document, was proven to be an orchestrated political smear job, with ZERO evidence whatsoever

Shit, the CIA literally warned the FBI that it was a smear job you can read the email if you'd like, but the justice department and the FBI CONTINUED to attack Trunp, despite knowing and having the evidence that he was innocent.

That should scare the shit oir of everyone, regardless of political viewpoint


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Welcome to Canada
> 
> We had the same happened that @Joliver is saying... but about 7 years ago
> Trudeau and the finance minister decided to triple our revenue agents to try and scoop more cash out of the middle/Lower class.
> ...


Oh yeah hes got the money n power to get out of it ,, it cost me 10k a day in lawyers , court fees , hearing trial , lost my license , county , probation ... Good times.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Oh yeah hes got the money n power to get out of it ,, it cost me 10k a day in lawyers , court fees , hearing trial , lost my license , county , probation ... Good times.



Im juat saying, its hard to believe this one is legit.

Aftet the millions of dollars, federal investigation, the Steele Case, The Mueller report, the collusion case, the Flynn smear job.

Its insane how many times they have attacked Trump and thus far, not ONE piece of legitimate evidence.

It feels like im watching a Ugandan election campaign.


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im juat saying, its hard to believe this one is legit.
> 
> Aftet the millions of dollars, federal investigation, the Steele Case, The Mueller report, the collusion case, the Flynn smear job.
> 
> ...


For them to get a warrant like this ,, all he would of had to do is take some thing he should'nt off .. a painting ,, a signed document , the fucking remote for the TV ,, its not like they had to fabricate anything for this ,, Trump is a thief ,, you know they took shit home with him he wasnt supposed to , its in his DNA


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> For them to get a warrant like this ,, all he would of had to do is take some thing he should'nt off .. a painting ,, a signed document , the fucking remote for the TV ,, its not like they had to fabricate anything for this ,, Trump is a thief ,, you know they took shit home with him he wasnt supposed to , its in his DNA



They launched a 2 Year investigstion with 40 FBI agents and the Department of justice

With evidence stating Trump was innocent.

So id have to disagree they need something to attack him


----------



## Freakmidd (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> They launched a 2 Year investigstion with 40 FBI agents and the Department of justice
> 
> With evidence stating Trump was innocent.
> 
> So id have to disagree they need something to attack him


Like yourself, I don't care for Trump as a person, but I believe they continue to attack him because he is a threat to their "liberal word order".

If he were to make his way back into power it would be a major setback to that agenda, and they're not going to just allow that to happen.


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> They launched a 2 Year investigstion with 40 FBI agents and the Department of justice
> 
> With evidence stating Trump was innocent.
> 
> So id have to disagree they need something to attack him


nothing said he was innocent , ever , thats just his lies.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> nothing said he was innocent , ever , thats just his lies.


He’ll be back in 2024 

You hate Trump so much but look at the current administration. Is that better? Lol. The Biden family? What has happened to the country? Have a little bit of perspective.


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’ll be back in 2024
> 
> You hate Trump so much but look at the current administration. Is that better? Lol. The Biden family? What has happened to the country? Have a little bit of perspective.


Fuck no i cant stand Biden ,, but dont fool yourself ,, thinking trump will ever be in office again is just a delusion. 

I voted for trump the first time was happy to do it ,, but it just turned out to be a huge mistake , the man is an incompetent liar and fool. He proved that all on his own , no one set him up for it. 

Trumps own father used to publicly address him as ,,  the retarded one , ,and my idiot son ... he set him up with trust funds and holdings for life right down to some one to buy his  groceries and pay all his bills ... his own father knew he was a loser haaahaha. Yet hes managed to fool and lie so loudly and so long ... people forget the truth.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He’ll be back in 2024
> 
> You hate Trump so much but look at the current administration. Is that better? Lol. The Biden family? What has happened to the country? Have a little bit of perspective.


I mean, even better would be to elect someone who isn’t a self-serving, nepotic serial criminal, no?

It’s not like Trump or Biden are the only possible options.  The fact that Biden is an incompetent ass doesn’t make Trump a great option.

If you compare a kick in the dick to an RPG to the face, the dick-kick looks like a good option… but you’re still getting kicked in the dick.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> nothing said he was innocent , ever , thats just his lies.



There was a senate hearinf a 3 year long investigation
This is all public knowledge and all the documentation was publically published.

The FBI recieved intelligence from the CIA
The email read "Hilary clinton and the DNC are about to CREATE evidence to stary a smear campaign involving collusion, this is fake and has been signed off on by hilary clinton"

They launched the investigstion anyways

The Head and Vice heads of the FBI were out on the stand and admitted this under oath.

Their texts were recovered, where they stated "We wont let hom be president, we will stop it"

This is not my opinion Yano

This is the truth, backed up by EVIDENCE and admissions of guilt from the perpetrators.

This isnt a topic of argument, this is the reality brother... it is all public domain

But interestingly enough, CNN e5c refused to televise it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Fuck no i cant stand Biden ,, but dont fool yourself ,, thinking trump will ever be in office again is just a delusion.
> 
> I voted for trump the first time was happy to do it ,, but it just turned out to be a huge mistake , the man is an incompetent liar and fool. He proved that all on his own , no one set him up for it.
> 
> Trumps own father used to publicly address him as ,,  the retarded one , ,and my idiot son ... he set him up with trust funds and holdings for life right down to some one to buy his  groceries and pay all his bills ... his own father knew he was a loser haaahaha. Yet hes managed to fool and lie so loudly and so long ... people forget the truth.


Again, compare the trust funds at that to “10% to the big guy”. Which would you choose?

Per capita I betcha a Ukrainian citizen gets more money from our government than we do (on paper at least, it’s obvious that money is getting kicked back). 

Like him or hate him, Trump showed us all what really goes on in our government. The FBI is little more than the SS in nazi germany. Their own police force with informants.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Like yourself, I don't care for Trump as a person, but I believe they continue to attack him because he is a threat to their "liberal word order".
> 
> If he were to make his way back into power it would be a major setback to that agenda, and they're not going to just allow that to happen.



I'm sure this will all get sorted out when the republicans conduct an investigation after the mid terms. Right?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> On a serious note ,, there is no way its fake or half wit had it done himself.
> 
> That warrant had to come from the top of the Justice Dept and done without any of his criminal assistants like mcarthy tipping him off so he could destroy evidence
> 
> ...


What bothers me is if this is really over the classified docs, I think it is really weak and I believe that would really strengthen Trump's popularity although is he really going to attract any new Trumpers?

This actually does seem to be another distraction but I guess we will see. The way things have been going I don't really expect anything significant to come out of this. Would I like to see Trump in jail or barred from running again? Absolutely. Will it happen? Doubtful.


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Again, compare the trust funds at that to “10% to the big guy”. Which would you choose?
> 
> Per capita I betcha a Ukrainian citizen gets more money from our government than we do (on paper at least, it’s obvious that money is getting kicked back).
> 
> Like him or hate him, Trump showed us all what really goes on in our government. The FBI is little more than the SS in nazi germany. Their own police force with informants.


Thats just nonsense ,,  you cant really believe that ? haahahah wow


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> What bothers me is if this is really over the classified docs, I think it is really weak and I believe that would really strengthen Trump's popularity although is he really going to attract any new Trumpers?
> 
> This actually does seem to be another distraction but I guess we will see. The way things have been going I don't really expect anything significant to come out of this. Would I like to see Trump in jail or barred from running again? Absolutely. Will it happen? Doubtful.


I dont think anything will or can create new trumpers ,, only ones that are left are the die hard delusional that still look at him as some kind of persecuted martyr and refuse to see through the lies.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> What bothers me is if this is really over the classified docs, I think it is really weak and I believe that would really strengthen Trump's popularity although is he really going to attract any new Trumpers?
> 
> This actually does seem to be another distraction but I guess we will see. The way things have been going I don't really expect anything significant to come out of this. Would I like to see Trump in jail or barred from running again? Absolutely. Will it happen? Doubtful.



On what grounds?

Every investigation that they launched at him was categorically wrong

I understand you guys hate him

But you have to take a look at actual reality here


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I mean, even better would be to elect someone who isn’t a self-serving, nepotic, serial criminal, no?
> 
> It’s not like Trump or Biden are the only possible options.


That’s easy to agree with. I’d never argue that. 

You think anyone could just run for President? Imagine what it takes just to get on the ballot and then think of the deals that unavoidably have to happen. 

They own everyone that can reach that level.


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s easy to agree with. I’d never argue that.
> 
> You think anyone could just run for President? Imagine what it takes just to get on the ballot and then think of the deals that unavoidably have to happen.
> 
> They own everyone that can reach that level.


Yeah for sure ,, andrew yang is trying to start his own party ,, there have been  others but it only sucks votes away from one side or the other leaving a larger disparity. 

I dont see another party solving anyhting


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s easy to agree with. I’d never argue that.
> 
> You think anyone could just run for President? Imagine what it takes just to get on the ballot and then think of the deals that unavoidably have to happen.
> 
> They own everyone that can reach that level.




BERNIE


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s easy to agree with. I’d never argue that.
> 
> You think anyone could just run for President? Imagine what it takes just to get on the ballot and then think of the deals that unavoidably have to happen.
> 
> They own everyone that can reach that level.


I don’t disagree. 

The Citizens United decision was the worst thing to happen to the US in a hundred years. Even repealing Glass-Steagall pales in comparison to the damage that did.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I mean, even better would be to elect someone who isn’t a self-serving, nepotic serial criminal, no?
> 
> It’s not like Trump or Biden are the only possible options.  The fact that Biden is an incompetent ass doesn’t make Trump a great option.
> 
> If you compare a kick in the dick to an RPG to the face, the dick-kick looks like a good option… but you’re still getting kicked in the dick.


and sadly it appears those 2 will be our legitimate options again.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> I dont think anything will or can create new trumpers ,, only ones that are left are the die hard delusional that still look at him as some kind of persecuted martyr and refuse to see through the lies.


They didn’t find anything at his house last night though. 

They may not “create new Trumpers” but take a look around. You like this? Trump vs Biden in 2024. Who are you voting for?

If I’m considered a “Trumper” it’s ridiculous. It’d be like me drawing the confusion that YOU support the Biden Admin and all the delightful changes they are making. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> BERNIE


Holy fuck. 🤦‍♂️ 

No. Next.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

Hillary, Trump, Biden. 

Fuck. Kill. Marry.     Go.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Thats just nonsense ,,  you cant really believe that ? haahahah wow


What happened last night? All those agents RAIDED a private residence. Broke into a safe and found….. NOTHING. 

Imagine that were YOUR house. You’d just sweep up the broken glass and start your morning normal?


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> They didn’t find anything at his house last night though.
> 
> They may not “create new Trumpers” but take a look around. You like this? Trump vs Biden in 2024. Who are you voting for?
> 
> If I’m considered a “Trumper” it’s ridiculous. It’d be like me drawing the confusion that YOU support the Biden Admin and all the delightful changes they are making. 🤷‍♂️


If it comes down to Biden or Trump again ,, I honestly don't know what I would do. It's hard to take emotion out of that decision , I hate em fucking both haahaha. 

I really don't know man I gota think about that one ... I'm still hoping and praying anyone but Trump gets the nomination DeSantis , Romney lol ,, fucking anyone but the orange asshole so i'm not put in that position.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> On what grounds?
> 
> Every investigation that they launched at him was categorically wrong
> 
> ...


well that is why I say it wont happen whether there are grounds or not. Shit, historically past presidents are not held accountable criminally. It won't happen now either.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Hillary, Trump, Biden.
> 
> Fuck. Kill. Marry.     Go.


Marry Trump
Fuck Biden
Kill Hillary


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> If it comes down to Biden or Trump again ,, I honestly don't know what I would do. It's hard to take emotion out of that decision , I hate em fucking both haahaha.
> 
> I really don't know man I gota think about that one ... I'm still hoping and praying anyone but Trump gets the nomination DeSantis , Romney lol ,, fucking anyone but the orange asshole so i'm not put in that position.


You and your Romney dream 🤣

That ship sailed.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What happened last night? All those agents RAIDED a private residence. Broke into a safe and found….. NOTHING.
> 
> Imagine that were YOUR house. You’d just sweep up the broken glass and start your morning normal?


They weren't there for the safe though. They opened it because it was in an office.
Trump exaggerated his take with the safe comment. It turns out it was in an office that used to be a bridal suite and was essentially a 'hotel' safe.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Holy fuck. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> No. Next.


Pete Buttigieg


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You and your Romney dream 🤣
> 
> That ship sailed.


I still got hopes that America will fall in love with white bread without crust n mayonaise sammiches .... Yeah I know hes a boring ass 0 personality fuck. But he's about all the Republican party has left that's not some kind of mini dictator like DeSantis ,, or a complete jerk off like Trump and his cronies ... I gota have at least one dream hahahaah


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Fuck no i cant stand Biden ,, but dont fool yourself ,, thinking trump will ever be in office again is just a delusion.
> 
> I voted for trump the first time was happy to do it ,, but it just turned out to be a huge mistake , the man is an incompetent liar and fool. He proved that all on his own , no one set him up for it.
> 
> Trumps own father used to publicly address him as ,,  the retarded one , ,and my idiot son ... he set him up with trust funds and holdings for life right down to some one to buy his  groceries and pay all his bills ... his own father knew he was a loser haaahaha. Yet hes managed to fool and lie so loudly and so long ... people forget the truth.


What did he fuck up during his term? The economy recovered, Stock market was up, fuel prices were down, manufacturing was coming back to the states. His big mistake was the mean tweets. The media tried to spin everything he did to negative but yet the country improved. Dems back in office and now everything is fucked again. How come Hunter Biden's bullshit isn't smeared across the news every night? There is proof he has slept with minors, indulges in copious amounts of booze and drugs...If this was one of Trumps kids you would never hear the end of it. How did Biden get elected after using Tax payer money to bribe a government to stop an investigation of Hunter? Yet there was zero proof of Trump doing something similar and they tried to impeach him over it. Biden was on tape bragging about it though.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You and your Romney dream 🤣
> 
> That ship sailed.


Along with the hopes of the Republican party looking anything like traditional Republicans anytime soon.


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> What did he fuck up during his term? The economy recovered, Stock market was up, fuel prices were down, manufacturing was coming back to the states. His big mistake was the mean tweets. The media tried to spin everything he did to negative but yet the country improved. Dems back in office and now everything is fucked again. How come Hunter Biden's bullshit isn't smeared across the news every night? There is proof he has slept with minors, indulges in copious amounts of booze and drugs...If this was one of Trumps kids you would never hear the end of it. How did Biden get elected after using Tax payer money to bribe a government to stop an investigation of Hunter? Yet there was zero proof of Trump doing something similar and they tried to impeach him over it. Biden was on tape bragging about it though.


Trump did nothing for this country but ride on the coat tails of other people and do what he was told ,, he was a convenient idiot. Nothing more. to think other wise is simply foolish.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> well that is why I say it wont happen whether there are grounds or not. Shit, historically past presidents are not held accountable criminally. It won't happen now either.



Theyre trying for the first time

I mean, look at Nixon and stealing information
Charged, had to be pardoned

Obama does it.
Nothing, not a word, nothing filed, nothing.

Trump does NOTHING
But gets investigated a shit tonne of time, all of them end up innocent
A counter investigation reveals it was all a lie and falsified, coordinated by his political enemies, who broke the law to create the jnvestiagtion, no charges, nothinf

Youre a smart guy, im actually surprised you dont see this.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Pete Buttigieg


The chick that took maternity leave while the ports weren’t able to handle the shipping? She’s a sweetie.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Youre a smart guy, im actually surprised you dont see this.


There it is. I've been waiting for it to pop up in this thread.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Along with the hopes of the Republican party looking anything like traditional Republicans anytime soon.


The Democrats went left and the Republicans went further right. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The chick that took maternity leave while the ports weren’t able to handle the shipping? She’s a sweetie.


 I'll compromise and drop Pete for Liz. What do you say?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Theyre trying for the first time
> 
> I mean, look at Nixon and stealing information
> Charged, had to be pardoned
> ...


I wouldn't say Trump has done nothing. I was fine with Trump until after the 2020 election and I do believe he did do some good things in office.

 The coup and the fake electors, the election fraud fundraising grift and the constant lies showed me what a POS he really is. The guy is obsessed with his loss and wants the world to burn if he can't have his way.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I'll compromise and drop Pete for Liz. What do you say?


What is it that you think any of them would do for you?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> There it is. I've been waiting for it to pop up in this thread.


Well actually, there are smart guys on both sides. I don't dispute that.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What is it that you think any of them would do for you?



Get us away from Biden and Trump.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I wouldn't say Trump has done nothing. I was fine with Trump until after the 2020 election and I do believe he did do some good things in office.
> 
> The coup and the fake electors, the election fraud fundraising grift and the constant lies showed me what a POS he really is. The guy is obsessed with his loss and wants the world to burn if he can't have his way.


The world is burning because Biden “won”.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The world is burning because Biden “won”.


The world is burning because “profit above all else” is finally biting us in the ass.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Trump did nothing for this country but ride on the coat tails of other people and do what he was told ,, he was a convenient idiot. Nothing more. to think other wise is simply foolish.


Where were you getting your information from? Trump fired anyone who did not produce results or made stupid mistakes. Riding coattails, he is too narcissistic for that. Was he perfect, no was he 10 fold better than what we have now, absolutely!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Get us away from Biden and Trump.


They’re all bad. 

At least with Trump it was status quo. Middle class was functioning. Biden comes in, makes sweeping changes and look where we’re at. And he’s not even halfway done yet!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2022)

Yes let’s put the best president ever in jail . Great idea u leftist commi fucks . I can’t wait for the wars to start so real men can finally get rid of the left and it’s followers . You people are cancer and need to be cut out


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Yes let’s put the best president ever in jail . Great idea i leftist commi fucks . I can’t wait for the wars to start so real men can finally get rid of the left and it’s followers . You people are cancer and need to be cut out


So just the left? or do all non-Trumpers need to be cut out?
 Im not democrat but Im not a Trumper either.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Yes let’s put the best president ever in jail . Great idea u leftist commi fucks . I can’t wait for the wars to start so real men can finally get rid of the left and it’s followers . You people are cancer and need to be cut out


.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The world is burning because “profit above all else” is finally biting us in the ass.


That’s an opinion. 

The news has been reporting on one catastrophe after another for 40+ years. Now their hot take is “the current system is not sustainable and therefore needs to be replaced”. Not sustainable? How?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> So just the left? or do all non-Trumpers need to be cut out?
> Im not democrat but Im not a Trumper either.


So get YOUR choice to run. Christ. I’m not a Trumper and I don’t like Biden. Imma sit on the fence and bitch. 😜


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> So just the left? or do all non-Trumpers need to be cut out?
> Im not democrat but Im not a Trumper either.


I’m very serious that the left in this country are the true enemies of America and freedom . I would like to see them killed and destroyed


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So get YOUR choice to run. Christ. I’m not a Trumper and I don’t like Biden. Imma sit on the fence and bitch. 😜


I wish. I don't have that kind of influence.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant what I said


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Climate change is nothing about the climate. They tap into your emotions and call it “science” so people WILLFULLY have rights and freedoms taken away.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s an opinion.
> 
> The news has been reporting on one catastrophe after another for 40+ years. Now their hot take is “the current system is not sustainable and therefore needs to be replaced”. Not sustainable? How?


Wages have been stagnant for about 40 years. Costs keep increasing and a larger and larger chunk of the profits go to fewer and fewer people.  Housing it out of control and is getting worse as more and more of it is scooped up by REITs etc. 

Infinite growth is not sustainable and that’s our current economic model.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I wish. I don't have that kind of influence.


Who would it be?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2022)

Democrats aren’t Americans anymore in my eyes . I just wanna see them hang


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Wages have been stagnant for about 40 years. Costs keep increasing and a larger and larger chunk of the profits go to fewer and fewer people.
> 
> Infinite growth is not sustainable and that’s our current economic model.


^^^^^ Would you be at all surprised if the first paragraph is by design?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who would it be?


I don't have an issue with DeSantis honestly. I'm looking at it realistically. No one else has a chance on the Republican side.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't have an issue with DeSantis honestly. I'm looking at it realistically. No one else has a chance on the Republican side.


That would be my top choice as well.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

I think the UG should come up with one republican and one democrat candidate to endorse for 2024, other than Trump and Biden. 

BBG, who is your choice?


----------



## Yano (Aug 9, 2022)

**** BREAKING NEWS ***

This just handed in to  the YNN news desk !!!*

Last night YNN Teams were on the scene  for the historic raid on former President Trumps Mar-A-Lago estate. It was only after gaining access to a bathroom window left open by a paid insider named Guiseppe  that we were able to obtain this never before seen image of the first FBI agent to exit the safe that was discovered ..... 

*** Warning This Image is ,,, shocking !! ***



When asked for a comment by our reporter on the scene the agent was quoted as saying ... " Who ? Lady I don't care who you work for ,, Get the fuck out of my way !!! " 

Before pushing past her abruptly and into an unmarked black van bearing the license plate "BITEME"  

If anyone spots this van or this man exercise extreme caution ,, he is considered comedic and dangerous at this time.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That would be my top choice as well.



Excellent.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ^^^^^ Would you be at all surprised if the first paragraph is by design?


I’d personally guarantee that it’s by design.  The people calling the shots want people poor and desperate because people in that situation are easier to exploit.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 9, 2022)

I am a Floridian and I can say he has been a great Governor. He handled the Pandemic like a pro. The Florida economy stayed strong, so much so that we had record numbers of people moving here to escape their democrat run states.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I wouldn't say Trump has done nothing. I was fine with Trump until after the 2020 election and I do believe he did do some good things in office.
> 
> The coup and the fake electors, the election fraud fundraising grift and the constant lies showed me what a POS he really is. The guy is obsessed with his loss and wants the world to burn if he can't have his way.



I think the politics are meaningless here

Who did a good job, bad job or why

Meaningless.

The reality is, a person is under illegitimate attack because of his political stance
Illegal smear campaigns are being run to discredit and imprison a person who the curre t administration disagrees with

Thats fucking terrifying

Id be just as concerned if it was Republicans attacking Democrats illegally

this isn't about political ideology, this is aboit our freedoms are under attack

Id hope free people would stand against tyranny regardless of political ideology, but it turns out im wrong and that makes me sad TBH


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That would be my top choice as well.


I can't think of who would be good from the Democrat side. 
Biden or Harris = No, Bernie = No- No one else stands out to me


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I think the politics are meaningless here
> 
> Who did a good job, bad job or why
> 
> ...




And hes been proven innocent on EVERY SINGLE ATTACK AND CHARGE

But people call him a criminal

Imagine for a second ANYONE here was accused of Rape

But you werent there, the charges were dropped, you were proven innocent

But the police walked around town telling everyone youre a rapist... despite you not even going NEAR that woman.

Yall be okay with that?
Thats what serves as justice these days?

What if they charged you with rape, twice a year
and everytime, you were proven innocent and never even MET the women.
What if the police admitted rhey "Made it all up" 

You guys would be okay with that?

That is literally whats happening


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 9, 2022)

I would like to see Trey Gowdy run. He is a smart motherfucker and quick in thought. He also shows some level of integrity which is better than most politicians.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I'll compromise and drop Pete for Liz. What do you say?


That hag....


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I think the politics are meaningless here
> 
> Who did a good job, bad job or why
> 
> ...


I do agree it is too much. They really should stop giving him attention. All the investigations IMO are a waste of money and resources. I have never seen an ex-Pres dogged like this (or while he was in office).
I do see  your points.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I can't think of who would be good from the Democrat side.
> Biden or Harris = No, Bernie = No- No one else stands out to me


Tulsi Gabbard would be acceptable.  Not that inspiring but acceptable.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I think the UG should come up with one republican and one democrat candidate to endorse for 2024, other than Trump and Biden.
> 
> BBG, who is your choice?


Fuck maybe people should stop keeping either party in power. 
The problem is people keep looking at it like these are the only options


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I can't think of who would be good from the Democrat side.
> Biden or Harris = No, Bernie = No- No one else stands out to me


You look like a Pete bootygieg type of guy


----------



## TODAY (Aug 9, 2022)

One might hope that the current Trump/Biden paradigm would be enough to reveal the rot at the heart of our current system and spark a fundamental reconstruction.

Alas, too many people have bought into the idea that the necrotic flesh of a two-party system with largely unregulated campaign finances is either too entrenched to change or that a single candidate will be able to orchestrate an epoch.

And so here we'll stay, arguing over public bathroom signage while democracy expires and our "public servants" pick the bones clean.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck maybe people should stop keeping either party in power.
> The problem is people keep looking at it like these are the only options



@Joliver 2024


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That would be my top choice as well.



WEF
Klaus Shcwab


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

This government only continues to work the way it does because people continue to play along.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This government only continues to work the way it does because people continue to play along.



This is not rocket science

The education system has been undermined for decades by both parties
Keep people stupid

"News" has slowly become a meme of lies and slanderois political propaganda.

The issue is, most people are fucking retarded

By design


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I can't think of who would be good from the Democrat side.
> Biden or Harris = No, Bernie = No- No one else stands out to me


I agree. It'd be best if Democrats just withdrew from the race. Save some cash for next time. 

Kinda like trashing your season for a good draft pick. Everyone would be happy.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> This is not rocket science
> 
> The education system has been undermined for decades by both parties
> Keep people stupid
> ...



People are so indoctrinated and brainwashed their party is their religion.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> And hes been proven innocent on EVERY SINGLE ATTACK AND CHARGE
> 
> But people call him a criminal
> 
> ...


Democrats use gaslighting at EVERY turn to shape their agenda, and msm fuels that fucking fire too. I can't even watch the news anymore.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Trump belongs in jail for the rest of his life along with his grifting scum offspring ,, fuck him and the stolen horse he lied about riding in on ... fucking low life in a suit is all that fucking loser will ever be.
> 
> UnAmerican Fucking Scum


He's better then what we have now and I don't even like the dude. But if you want unamerican look no further then the disgrace that is this  administration


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> People are so indoctrinated and brainwashed their party is their religion.


Absolutely. Political tribalism is stupid.  None of the slime bags give a single fuck about you or your family. They’d boil your entire family in oil if they thought that it would result in a net political gain.  Why slovenly support someone like that?

Most people, if you sit down and discuss things without framing them in terms of “left or right” have more common ground than not.  Politicians discovered early on that if they drove a wedge through that common ground, they could exploit the resulting division for political gain.

The only winners in political tribalism are the politicians.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2022)

Fuck the government 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

Americans need to be mad at themselves they keep putting these mother fuckers in office. 
The reps are puritanical trash and the Dems are divisive and brain wash people to hate poor rural Caucasians.
The indoctrination starts like any cult before we’re old enough to say our first words or hold our head up


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> One might hope that the current Trump/Biden paradigm would be enough to reveal the rot at the heart of our current system and spark a fundamental reconstruction.
> 
> Alas, too many people have bought into the idea that the necrotic flesh of a two-party system with largely unregulated campaign finances is either too entrenched to change or that a single candidate will be able to orchestrate an epoch.
> 
> And so here we'll stay, arguing over public bathroom signage while democracy expires and our "public servants" pick the bones clean.


That's sooo not a sexy topic.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Americans need to be mad at themselves they keep putting these mother fuckers in office.
> The reps are puritanical trash and the Dems are divisive and brain wash people to hate poor rural Caucasians.
> The indoctrination starts like any cult before we’re old enough to say our first words or hold our head up


Trump and Biden are both symptoms of the same disease.

There's a tumor in the body politic, and instead of removing it, we feel the need to debate which metastasis is worse.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 9, 2022)

SPOILER:





They're both gonna kill you.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Americans need to be mad at themselves they keep putting these mother fuckers in office.
> The reps are puritanical trash and the Dems are divisive and brain wash people to hate poor rural Caucasians.
> The indoctrination starts like any cult before we’re old enough to say our first words or hold our head up



None of it is for the people by the people like it should be. It’s absolute brainwashing, scare tactics, and home grown propaganda with the pretense to continue the political reign. It’s all about money, power, and control. A lot of us have lived and experienced sides of the government that most would never believe, even if you told them stories, showed pictures, videos, etc. Jim Morrison of the Doors was absolutely right when he said, “Whoever controls the media, controls the mind.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

That's it, you've all made me go there:

I say we put Intel/TrenTrenTren into office. We might be better off!


----------



## Freakmidd (Aug 9, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> What did he fuck up during his term? The economy recovered, Stock market was up, fuel prices were down, manufacturing was coming back to the states. His big mistake was the mean tweets. The media tried to spin everything he did to negative but yet the country improved. Dems back in office and now everything is fucked again. How come Hunter Biden's bullshit isn't smeared across the news every night? There is proof he has slept with minors, indulges in copious amounts of booze and drugs...If this was one of Trumps kids you would never hear the end of it. How did Biden get elected after using Tax payer money to bribe a government to stop an investigation of Hunter? Yet there was zero proof of Trump doing something similar and they tried to impeach him over it. Biden was on tape bragging about it though.











						Hunter Biden Breathes Sigh Of Relief As FBI Raid Team Passes By His House On Way to Mar-A-Lago
					

WEST PALM BEACH, FL — High-level Chinese asset and sex trafficker Hunter Biden breathed a sigh of relief this evening as an FBI raid team passed by his West Palm Beach vacation home to raid Donald Trump's residence in Mar-a-Lago.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2022)

If anyone thinks the government wouldn’t do this or that, I’ll start with one name, John Christopher Stevens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> On a serious note ,, there is no way its fake or half wit had it done himself.
> 
> That warrant had to come from the top of the Justice Dept and done without any of his criminal assistants like mcarthy tipping him off so he could destroy evidence
> 
> ...


Just like the Steele Dossier, right?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2022)

I still don’t get how anyone can say Donald was a bad President. You people are truly fucked in the head


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I still don’t get how anyone can say Donald was a bad President. You people are truly fucked in the head


He tried to illegally overturn an election and he turned on his VP. He did nothing after he incited a riot at the capital.
I was fine with him until he went completely nuts and could not accept reality. His behavior after the election truly defines what a POS he is.
During his presidency he was average. If he knew how to act presidential and when to keep his idiotic comments to himself, he could have been great.
Just an example of his idiotic comments: when he suggested injecting disinfectant for COVID could work.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Just like the Steele Dossier, right?



Most Americans didnt even bother to watch the Senate hearings
Where Andrew Mccabe stuttered his way to revealing the truth aboit Peter Strozke and company.

Withholding evidence, political side choosing etc.

But hilariously enough
That was the investigation that started the "Trump is a fucking criminal" shtick and perspective.

Despite being proven innocent and the FBI being shown to be criminals (Partisan criminals)

People still call him a criminal, despite the whome thing being totally disproved.

Including the Mueller report, where 27 Angry Democrat investigators took an ENTIRE year and a half.
To publish a report that said :

"We didnt find a fucking thing, But our opinion is that he did it anyways, despite the total lack of evidence"

What?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

Side note @BRICKS
Go to the official youtube chanbel for these hearings

60k people have seen it
(Ive watched it 3 times)

60k people out of hundreds of millions are educated enough to seek the truth

We
Are
Fucked


----------



## Yaya (Aug 9, 2022)

Trump coming back in 2024 like 

"JAWS: the revenge"

duunnn dunnn… duuuunnnn duun… duuunnnnnnnn dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnn dunnnn


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> That's it, you've all made me go there:
> 
> I say we put Intel/TrenTrenTren into office. We might be better off!


Btw, what are the odds that about 5 min after the post he showed up in chat. Wtf?


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> And hes been proven innocent on EVERY SINGLE ATTACK AND CHARGE
> 
> But people call him a criminal
> 
> ...





lifter6973 said:


> He tried to illegally overturn an election and he turned on his VP. He did nothing after he incited a riot at the capital.
> I was fine with him until he went completely nuts and could not accept reality. His behavior after the election truly defines what a POS he is.
> During his presidency he was average. If he knew how to act presidential and when to keep his idiotic comments to himself, he could have been great.
> Just an example of his idiotic comments: when he suggested injecting disinfectant for COVID could work.


It's ok for Trump to lie and say that he actually won the election but its not ok for the other side to make false accusations.
I think silentmon has a double standard.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> It's ok for Trump to lie and say that he actually won the election but its not ok for the other side to make false accusations.
> I think silentmon has a double standard.


Is it an either or situation? BS accusations aren’t okay from anyone


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> It's ok for Trump to lie and say that he actually won the election but its not ok for the other side to make false accusations.
> I think silentmon has a double standard.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Aug 9, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I've long said the only part of American exceptionalism that is taught now is that the United States cannot fail. The patriotic components were gutted long ago.
> 
> A government trying to scrape the bottom earners for $200b in taxes with 90,000 IRS agents, sells our strategic reserve oil and ever shrinking supply of agricultural products to strategic rivals, says otherwise.


America is finished. Nothing we can do about it, just the times we're living in. Just gotta focus on ourselves and take care of our loved ones


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is it an either or situation? BS accusations aren’t okay from anyone


not ok but def standard from both major parties.
There is a new party that has been formed but it will be a while before they are taken seriously if that ever happens.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> not ok but def standard from both major parties.
> There is a new party that has been formed but it will be a while before they are taken seriously if that ever happens.


We can start as many third, fourth, fifth, and 69th parties as we want

But until we address campaign finance, we're doomed to repeat this corrupt democrat vs. corrupt republican cycle ad infinitum.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> It's ok for Trump to lie and say that he actually won the election but its not ok for the other side to make false accusations.
> I think silentmon has a double standard.


Hey Stacey Abrams still thinks she's governor. They're a bunch of fucktards


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> We can start as many third, fourth, fifth, and 69th parties as we want
> 
> But until we address campaign finance, we're doomed to repeat this corrupt democratic vs. corrupt republican cycle ad infinitum.


Like I was saying in chat earlier, each party should elect a candidate and each candidate then gets a set amount of public funds with which to run their election campaign.  

That would create a level playing field and allow the candidates to demonstrate some of that fiscal responsibility they’re always talking about.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Like I was saying in chat earlier, each party should elect a candidate and each candidate then gets a set amount of public funds with which to run their election campaign.
> 
> That would create a level playing field and allow the candidates to demonstrate some of that fiscal responsibility they’re always talking about.


LOL @ any of those fuckers and fiscal responsibility


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> America is finished. Nothing we can do about it, just the times we're living in. Just gotta focus on ourselves and take care of our loved ones



I was going to make a big ole post in response to this. But historical precedent means nothing to the average American.  

So I'll just say "you're right."


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 9, 2022)

I can only stand talking politics so long as I find most people are so uninformed it is unbelievable. I do not believe we will have an honest election again. There were so many statistical impossibilities in the last one it was obvious it was not properly tabulated. I think American Idol could receive and count votes more accurately. We need term limits on every position in the government, no more life long politicians.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> It's ok for Trump to lie and say that he actually won the election but its not ok for the other side to make false accusations.
> I think silentmon has a double standard.



So accusations are the same as convictions and breaking the law?

IWhere did i say he didnt lie?

When did a lie become a criminal offense?
When did being an idiot hecame an offense worthy of jail time?

If that were the case youd be serving consecutive life sentances brother



lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 26076



lmao


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

Some of the Things I care about:
personal freedom. 
Harsh sentences of torture for those who harm or neglect children.
The safety and welfare of children
No victimless crime. 
Keeping as much of my money as possible. 
Equality not equity.
Being able to protect my home and property with as much force as possible without consequence.
The right to defend my family and myself with as much force as possible. 
Abolishing the irs.
Small government. 
Absolute separation of church and state.
The right to bear arms.
Mutual combat laws. 

I do not care about nor do i support special rights for anyone or any group. 
I do not give a fuck about trans rights.
I do not care about anyones right to get an abortion don’t fuck if you don’t want a baby. 
Rape or life and death is the only exception.
I do not care if a candidate is nice or has a likable personality.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is it an either or situation? BS accusations aren’t okay from anyone



This is just another excellent example of partisanship getting in the way of discussion.

Neither one is okay

The repubs did this kinda legal crap before
Now its Brandon and his handlers

Althought id be all for making lying a crime (For politicians) because every last one of the cunts, including Trump would be locked up

But until that passes, we have to stick with things the way theuly are


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> This is just another excellent example of partisanship getting in the way of discussion.
> 
> Neither one is okay
> 
> ...


I think anytime a politician or government official is caught lying or doing anything illegal they should be put to death tbh


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think anytime a politician or government official is caught lying or doing anything illegal they should be put to death tbh



Im cool with that


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im cool with that


Yep if you accept the position be prepared the ultimate consequence


----------



## TODAY (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im cool with that


Bring back the pillory and public hangings.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Bring back the pillory and public hangings.


Guarantee we’d have a lot less corruption


----------



## TODAY (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Guarantee we’d have a lot less corruption


Oh, this is a thing that I am actually in favor of.


Sounds barbaric, but public shaming and perhaps even beheading are incredibly useful tools.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So accusations are the same as convictions and breaking the law?
> 
> IWhere did i say he didnt lie?
> 
> ...


How DARE you.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh, this is a thing that I am actually in favor of.
> 
> 
> Sounds barbaric, but public shaming and perhaps even beheading are incredibly useful tools.


It is barbaric and it should be.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 9, 2022)

Human society is fundamentally cruel

So we might as well put it to good use instead of tacitly condoning the murder of innocents.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh, this is a thing that I am actually in favor of.
> 
> 
> Sounds barbaric, but public shaming and perhaps even beheading are incredibly useful tools.



Nothing wrong with a little barbarism to keep people in power, in line.

Either that, or they continue to steal and deatroy everything.... with our money and lives.

Id say its reasonable


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

I wonder if the loser of an electronic gets a big ass participation trophy?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 9, 2022)

Hopefully they found a nude of Ivana in that safe


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Some of the Things I care about:
> personal freedom.
> Harsh sentences of torture for those who harm or neglect children.
> The safety and welfare of children
> ...



Mutual combat laws. I like the cut of your jib, sir. 

When the whole mask mandate, vax mandate got pushed, I called around and asked about mutual combat laws in my state. Turns out it's not legal in my state...and now I'm on the no-fly list. 😔


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Some of the Things I care about:
> personal freedom.
> Harsh sentences of torture for those who harm or neglect children.


And animals, eldery, etc. 
Pretty much any fucker that harms someone or an animal that can't protect itself. Preying on the weak is so fucking cowardly. 
I think best punishment is to put them through the pain they put their victims through. I really despise these type of people and wish them nothing but pain and slow death.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think anytime a politician or government official is caught lying or doing anything illegal they should be put to death tbh


we would be shit out of politicians and govt officials


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Some of the Things I care about:
> personal freedom.
> Harsh sentences of torture for those who harm or neglect children.
> The safety and welfare of children
> ...



Time limitations on welfare and Immigrant/Refugee funds


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

Yaya said:


> Hopefully they found a nude of Ivana in that safe


doubtful but a they almost certainly did find a nude of Ivanka.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> doubtful but a they almost certainly did find a nude of Ivanka.



Google can find that one

You jerked off to it didnt you?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Google can find that one
> 
> You jerked off to it didnt you?


Ive jerked off to a lot of pictures. @RiR0 posted a pic in chat a while back. I poster printed it and put it on my bedroom ceiling. It is my current whack material.
Before that it was @FlyingPapaya's ball sac pic and @TeddyBear's ball sac pic.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He tried to illegally overturn an election and he turned on his VP. He did nothing after he incited a riot at the capital.
> I was fine with him until he went completely nuts and could not accept reality. His behavior after the election truly defines what a POS he is.
> During his presidency he was average. If he knew how to act presidential and when to keep his idiotic comments to himself, he could have been great.
> Just an example of his idiotic comments: when he suggested injecting disinfectant for COVID could work.


The January 6th Commission will surely find him guilty of that "trying to illegally overturn an election" and "inciting a riot" then. There's due process afterall.

The example that you used for "idiotic comments" is totally misrepresented. The Republican party isn't afforded the same "Fact Checkers".  "Injecting disinfectant" is what the MSM honed in on and got the mindless people to believe he actually said. But what he said was "emerging research suggests disinfectants and sunlight might be able to be used as treatments to diminish the threat of coronavirus". He was reporting what he was briefed on. While "disinfectant" may be a poor choice of words, in science, disinfectant is defined as "any substance or process that is used to kill germs, such as viruses, bacteria, and other microorganisms that can cause infection and disease.

What's idiotic? It sounds like the mouth-breathers that took that to mean "InJeCt LySol aNd bLeAcH" are idiotic.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> And animals, eldery, etc.
> Pretty much any fucker that harms someone or an animal that can't protect itself. Preying on the weak is so fucking cowardly.
> I think best punishment is to put them through the pain they put their victims through. I really despise these type of people and wish them nothing but pain and slow death.


Something about old women really piss me off. 
They’ll be the fastest to catch an attitude and act like children and the quickest to call the cops after they start shit.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> we would be shit out of politicians and govt officials


Sounds good to me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He tried to illegally overturn an election and he turned on his VP. He did nothing after he incited a riot at the capital.
> I was fine with him until he went completely nuts and could not accept reality. His behavior after the election truly defines what a POS he is.
> During his presidency he was average. If he knew how to act presidential and when to keep his idiotic comments to himself, he could have been great.
> Just an example of his idiotic comments: when he suggested injecting disinfectant for COVID could work.


You have been indoctrinated into the left even if u say your not


----------



## TODAY (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sounds good to me


Ever read Chomsky's On Anarchism?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Something about old women really piss me off.
> They’ll be the fastest to catch an attitude and act like children and the quickest to call the cops after they start shit.



This is actually covered under my new mutual combat laws, known as the RiR0 decree.

Once mutual combat has been offered as a settlement for the argument, they must accept or abdicate their virtue signaling hostilities. Once the "say one more damn word...I dare you" directive has been issued, open handed attacks ARE permitted WITHOUT mutual agreement. 

I hope I can count on all of your votes. 

#Jol2024


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The January 6th Commission will surely find him guilty of that "trying to illegally overturn an election" and "inciting a riot" then. There's due process afterall.
> 
> The example that you used for "idiotic comments" is totally misrepresented. The Republican party isn't afforded the same "Fact Checkers".  "Injecting disinfectant" is what the MSM honed in on and got the mindless people to believe he actually said. But what he said was "emerging research suggests disinfectants and sunlight might be able to be used as treatments to diminish the threat of coronavirus". He was reporting what he was briefed on. While "disinfectant" may be a poor choice of words, in science, disinfectant is defined as "any substance or process that is used to kill germs, such as viruses, bacteria, and other microorganisms that can cause infection and disease.
> 
> What's idiotic? It sounds like the mouth-breathers that took that to mean "InJeCt LySol aNd bLeAcH" are idiotic.


Well I actually saw him on camera make a statement questioning whether or not disinfectant could be injected to get rid of COVID. I guess I need my eyes and ears checked.

That's the thing with Trump, he says so much stupid shit and lies all the time and it's usually right out in the open. This is what I mean by he doesn't act presidential. Other presidents know when to STFU and not try to act like they are an expert at everything.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 9, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> You have been indoctrinated into the left even if u say your not


That is an Uncle Rapey statement. Sorry bro, I'm pretty sure I know me better than you know me.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That is an Uncle Rapey statement. Sorry bro, I'm pretty sure I know me better than you know me.
> 
> View attachment 26078


Nope.

Liberal brain parasites. Commonly found in kombucha and IPAs.

Look it up.


You don't even know your own thoughts and persuasions. How could you with all of those LGBTQ brain worms swimming around in your medulla.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 9, 2022)

Looks like more fake theatre/distraction, like the fake Russian Collusion, guessing not much will come from it, but we'll see.  If Trumps an idiot (who gave us the best economy in 50 years) I guess ill take that over the current pant-shitting zombie, who gave us the worst in history, w/ people struggling everywhere. 

Pant-Shitter Commie, if he gave us the best economy ever, I wouldn't hate him.
People sure get triggered over Orange man, I guess they are very hurt w/ their feelings... Even when things were amazing.  Whatever, I find it hilarious...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Well I actually saw him on camera make a statement questioning whether or not disinfectant could be injected to get rid of COVID. I guess I need my eyes and ears checked.
> 
> That's the thing with Trump, he says so much stupid shit and lies all the time and it's usually right out in the open. This is what I mean by he doesn't act presidential. Other presidents know when to STFU and not try to act like they are an expert at everything.


In that same speech he talked about UV light. It’s available on YouTube. In no way is he saying inject bleach or Lysol. 

Biden? Biden doesn’t give updates? He’s giving statements all the time.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh, this is a thing that I am actually in favor of.
> 
> 
> Sounds barbaric, but public shaming and perhaps even beheading are incredibly useful tools.


Not saying I'm not in favor of this, but actually the only person public execution deters is the executed.  It's been shown not to be a deterrent.  Criminal gonna criminal fellas.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2022)

America needs a divorce red states and blue states should be different countries . We are never gonna get along and I don’t want a civil war . China will one day invade us cause we have become so damn stupid . Or some terrorist will bomb us cause biden thinks it’s cool to have a open boarder . I hate liberals to the death


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 9, 2022)

Flyingdragon said:


> The judge who signed the warrant was appointed by Trump.....BURN!!!!!


The one who was on the list for child-raping on that perv-island??


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2022)

A simple test to see if you're indoctrinated:

Do you think the IRS doubling in size is good? 

1) No. 

2) Yes, I'm fucking retarded. 

I'll post the key to the quiz shortly.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 9, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Ive jerked off to a lot of pictures. @RiR0 posted a pic in chat a while back. I poster printed it and put it on my bedroom ceiling. It is my current whack material.
> Before that it was @FlyingPapaya's ball sac pic and @TeddyBear's ball sac pic.


We fap to all of Riros.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

Joliver said:


> A simple test to see if you're indoctrinated:
> 
> Do you think the IRS doubling in size is good?
> 
> ...



What do these new IRS employees look like?


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 9, 2022)

Joliver said:


> A simple test to see if you're indoctrinated:
> 
> Do you think the IRS doubling in size is good?
> 
> ...


But Joliver, I’m sure that doubling the manpower of the IRS is simply to ensure expediency and accuracy.  There’s nothing nefarious about it. 

…Says the retard who doesn’t understand how tax audits can be weaponized.


----------



## CJ (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> What do these new IRS employees look like?


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 9, 2022)

NOT what I was expecting.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

Joliver said:


> A simple test to see if you're indoctrinated:
> 
> Do you think the IRS doubling in size is good?
> 
> ...



I hope it doesnt go as badly as up here.

The tax man is at the door every minute of every day.
Not to mention Trudeau has been locking bank accounts etc.

Its a small matter of time before they stary accesing yoir banking to "Confirm" your finances for you.
wouldnt want you to accidentally forget a few dollars


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I hope it doesnt go as badly as up here.
> 
> The tax man is at the door every minute of every day.
> Not to mention Trudeau has been locking bank accounts etc.
> ...


My taxes are a nightmare every year. It’s like the government doesn’t want you to get ahead.

My favourite is paying taxes on dividends… which have already been fucking taxed at the corporate level.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I hope it doesnt go as badly as up here.
> 
> The tax man is at the door every minute of every day.
> Not to mention Trudeau has been locking bank accounts etc.
> ...



It's about to get there.

I should point out how malicious it is to spend $88 billion on the IRS to collect $200 billion in taxes. 

Maybe they just shouldn't spend money they don't have. It's what I do.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 9, 2022)

What flavor of "the sky is falling" is being served up today? Anything good?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> What flavor of "the sky is falling" is being served up today? Anything good?


Well they failed with monkey pox so they’ve gotta try something to distract people from the shit this corrupt failed presidency is doing


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 9, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Mrs. BRICKS grew up in the Soviet Union/Russia, she knows what's coming. Don't think it can happen in America, it already is.


Guy that runs my warehouse is Russian, and he says that all the time, they never saw that shit happening in real time, one day it all hit them. They only saw that the Government would pay for everything, gave them "free" healthcare, sent them to Universities all over the world.... then it hit them! TOO LATE!


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Guy that runs my warehouse is Russian, and he says that all the time, they never saw that shit happening in real time, one day it all hit them. They only saw that the Government would pay for everything, gave them "free" healthcare, sent them to Universities all over the world.... then it hit them! TOO LATE!



With the quasi-state run "misinformation" and "disinformation" campaigns running, it's going to seem that way in the US too. Everyone is a conspiracy theorist...until they aren't....


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 9, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Guy that runs my warehouse is Russian, and he says that all the time, they never saw that shit happening in real time, one day it all hit them. They only saw that the Government would pay for everything, gave them "free" healthcare, sent them to Universities all over the world.... then it hit them! TOO LATE!





Joliver said:


> With the quasi-state run "misinformation" and "disinformation" campaigns running, it's going to seem that way in the US too. Everyone is a conspiracy theorist...until they aren't....
> 
> View attachment 26083



I mean
Its a bit silly
Its like historical reference jusr doesn't exist amirite?

My wife is vietnamese

Everything started great
"Free everything"

Until they ran out of money
Now that place is 10x more capitalistic than the U.S LOL

Want healthcare?
Yeah, personal insurance is good, but you bettwr have some fucking cash to get them to do the paperwork while you fucking bleed out and tighten your tourniquet


----------



## Noobie2 (Aug 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Trump belongs in jail for the rest of his life along with his grifting scum offspring ,, fuck him and the stolen horse he lied about riding in on ... fucking low life in a suit is all that fucking loser will ever be.
> 
> UnAmerican Fucking Scum


You spelled BIDEN wrong!


----------



## Noobie2 (Aug 9, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I'll compromise and drop Pete for Liz. What do you say?


Trading one never Trumpers for another? Yeah, typical Democrat compromise...


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 10, 2022)

Noobie2 said:


> Trading one never Trumpers for another? Yeah, typical Democrat compromise...


What's your offer?


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 10, 2022)

Joliver said:


> With the quasi-state run "misinformation" and "disinformation" campaigns running, it's going to seem that way in the US too. Everyone is a conspiracy theorist...until they aren't....
> 
> View attachment 26083


The 'until they aren't' part is the funny thing. 
So many people already claim that EVERYONE can see the conspiracies and anyone who claims not to is an idiot. 
I am sure you see many conspiracies yourself that you are 100% sure are totally legit based on your sources and people like me who don't believe them all are either uneducated or naive.
Out of alllll the conspiracies being thrown out there like election stealing and that democrats are behind the school shootings (someone said that on this forum), when will the majority of Americans (who I think most republicans think are uneducated or naive) going to see all these conspiracies for ourselves?


----------



## WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW (Aug 10, 2022)

DOITDOITDOITDOITDOITDOITDOIT!


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 10, 2022)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW said:


> DOITDOITDOITDOITDOITDOITDOIT!


DaFuq outta here cunt.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 10, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> The 'until they aren't' part is the funny thing.
> So many people already claim that EVERYONE can see the conspiracies and anyone who claims not to is an idiot.
> I am sure you see many conspiracies yourself that you are 100% sure are totally legit based on your sources and people like me who don't believe them all are either uneducated or naive.
> Out of alllll the conspiracies being thrown out there like election stealing and that democrats are behind the school shootings (someone said that on this forum), when will the majority of Americans (who I think most republicans think are uneducated or naive) going to see all these conspiracies for ourselves?



What is a conspiracy theory you'd like to know about?

Flat earth. Vaccines. Middle earth dinosaurs. Noah's ark. Pick one. I'll chat about it. Probably.

Edit...federal reserve is off limits bro. You have a long post reading comprehension issue....and I don't want to waste my lunch break on stuff you won't read.

Edit2.0:  monster stuff like the loch Ness monster, bigfoot, mothman, and the like-- on the table. The truth is out there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2022)

Joliver said:


> What is a conspiracy theory you'd like to know about?
> 
> Flat earth. Vaccines. Middle earth dinosaurs. Noah's ark. Pick one. I'll chat about it. Probably.
> 
> Edit...federal reserve is off limits bro. You have a long post reading comprehension issue....and I don't want to waste my lunch break on stuff you won't read.


Post about eating human meat I bet he will read that


----------



## Joliver (Aug 10, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Post about eating human meat I bet he will read that



And....done.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550864590560546816


Joliver said:


> Hear me out. I've got the perfect protein for building human tissue. There's plenty of it. Most of it isn't useful so nobody will miss it.
> 
> So...maybe if we can all have an open mind, we can all get swole together...or...well, most of us can get jacked...some of us won't....uh...make...well, never mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 10, 2022)

Joliver said:


> And....done.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550864590560546816



The Bad Batch with Jason Momoa and Jim Carrey is my favorite movie ever. 

Canibalistic bodybuilders in post-apocalyptic America...fuck yea


----------



## Wannabbigger (Aug 10, 2022)

No matter how you're registered to vote, what's happening with this country should make your asshole pucker.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 11, 2022)

Well, ball is in Orange Idiot's court and he has gone radio silent. How will he spin this when he refuses to allow the release of the warrant?  I guess he doesn't want his supporters to see although it could clearly point to him breaking the law and many of his sheep cult following would still think there was a conspiracy. What I want to see is the affidavit. That has to be juicy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Well, ball is in Orange Idiot's court and he has gone radio silent. How will he spin this when he refuses to allow the release of the warrant?  I guess he doesn't want his supporters to see although it could clearly point to him breaking the law and many of his sheep cult following would still think there was a conspiracy. What I want to see is the affidavit. That has to be juicy.
> 
> View attachment 26151


Um. It’s not Friday at 3:00 yet. 

He could say “go ahead and release it”. 

Then what’s the news going to tell you to parrot??? “Bwock… orange man bad… bwock… Lifter want a cracker… Bwock…”

🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Um. It’s not Friday at 3:00 yet.
> 
> He could say “go ahead and release it”.
> 
> ...


Well hey, I'm following Trumper protocol now. You have to respect that. I'm jumping to conclusions whether true or not cuz I figure if you can't beat em, join em. At least I am not trying to deceive anyone, especially my own sheep.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 11, 2022)

Again, this is a very BAD event in our country’s history. The Founding Fathers specifically wanted to protect citizens from illegal search and seizure. A warrant is supposed to be presented and the warrant is supposed to specifically indicate what they are looking for and where it may be. Officers aren’t supposed to present the warrant from 10-feet away. 

Like or hate Trump, imagine this happening to YOU, or any member in your family. “Oh grandma I’m sorry 10 agents went thru your underwear drawer, they were only supposed to search the basement….”


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Again, this is a very BAD event in our country’s history. The Founding Fathers specifically wanted to protect citizens from illegal search and seizure. A warrant is supposed to be presented and the warrant is supposed to specifically indicate what they are looking for and where it may be. Officers aren’t supposed to present the warrant from 10-feet away.
> 
> Like or hate Trump, imagine this happening to YOU, or any member in your family. “Oh grandma I’m sorry 10 agents went thru your underwear drawer, they were only supposed to search the basement….”


I don't know the logistics of the warrants. Are they legally obligated to wait to serve the warrant until he returns? They gave the warrant to someone on the property that represented him.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 11, 2022)

@BigBaldBeardGuy not trying to rile you up bro. I DO dislike Trump. I think he is scum. That is about the only thing we don't agree on.

It is kind of weak that someone's behavior that has very little to no impact on me gets under my skin. I admit that is a weakness of mine. I don't know why I care what he does.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @BigBaldBeardGuy not trying to rile you up bro. I DO dislike Trump. I think he is scum. That is about the only thing we don't agree on.
> 
> It is kind of weak that someone's behavior that has very little to no impact on me gets under my skin. I admit that is a weakness of mine. I don't know why I care what he does.


He’s no worse than anyone else who is in government he was just portrayed that way. 
In fact I’d say he’s honestly not as bad 
Hell Obama slaughtered god knows how many innocent women and children.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @BigBaldBeardGuy not trying to rile you up bro. I DO dislike Trump. I think he is scum. That is about the only thing we don't agree on.
> 
> It is kind of weak that someone's behavior that has very little to no impact on me gets under my skin. I admit that is a weakness of mine. I don't know why I care what he does.


I’m not riled up at all.

It’s interesting that Trump gets in your head so much that you’re willing to support what may turn out to be an illegal search and seizure.

Yet there’s Biden as the President (I was going to say “Biden in the Oval Office” but I don’t think we have any video or pictures of him ever even IN that office since someone else evidently gets that office while Biden has a studio set). I would really think THAT would get you more worked up.

Tell me what Trump has been convicted of? He was impeached but never charged with anything. I just believe in Due Process and the innocent before proven guilty thing. That’s all. You don’t have to be Pro-Trump to believe in that do you?


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m not riled up at all.
> 
> It’s interesting that Trump gets in your head so much that you’re willing to support what may turn out to be an illegal search and seizure.
> 
> ...


You do have to admit that him accusing the FBI of planting evidence before they had even announced that they had found any was just a touch suspicious.

He also said that there was in informant in his circle. How do you inform against someone who hasn’t done anything?

He’s doing preemptive damage control.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

Trumps a criminal, okay, sure. 
You think he’s immoral? Okay, why not
He’s a idiot? Fine.
He wasn’t… presidential? Not sure what that means.. but again okay.

Do you really think any president or government official isn’t a criminal, immoral, or gives a shit about you or has your best interest at heart?

If you think Trump is the worst thing to happen to America or he is/was the problem then you’re ignoring history and reality. 

He had mean tweets? 
Yes those were so much worse than Biden and Kamala who still to this day have innocent people and those who committed victimless crimes locked up in prison serving more time than child molesters and pedos.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

Biden had a heavy hand in the demonization and criminalization of anabolic steroids as well.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Let me preface the following statement with, ALL politicians are cunts! 

Obama took 30,000 classified documents from the White House to Chicago to be digitized,  never happened.  

Hillary and the emails.... 

Powel and his private email server 

Obama weponized the judiciary against a incumbent President.. 

Nothing for any of them. 

Trump is a loud mouth and a cunt!  (Taking money from Saudi Arabia). You know the people who funded 911 and 93 percent of their schools are madrasas, you know the Ones that teach "death to America "


 He is unfairly targeted!!!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know the logistics of the warrants. Are they legally obligated to wait to serve the warrant until he returns? They gave the warrant to someone on the property that represented him.



Standard procedure would be to allow his lawyers to be present during the search and record it. 

Usually these types of searches are reserved for cases when there is a high probability of evidence being destroyed. That is obviously not the case here.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Also kinda funny that the judge who signed off on the warrants quit to represent Epstein's staff and pilots...... Then went back to being a judge.  Who was mired in scandals over that move as well..... Just saying


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

Trump wasn’t the cunt that is fighting to allow men into womens spaces


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Biden had a heavy hand in the demonization and criminalization of anabolic steroids as well.


His son Beau couldn’t make the Majors because the MLB all uses steroids and his good son would never do that. “If it wasn’t for steroids Beau would have been pro, I just know it.”


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Fuck I forgot to mention Hunter......no investigation there lol


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Fuck I forgot to mention Hunter......no investigation there lol


They literally had the media backing that it was fake until they couldn’t then it was like “well what’s the big deal”


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They literally had the media backing that it was fake until they couldn’t then it was like “well what’s the big deal”



10 percent for the big man don't forget lol


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

I’d just like to point out that past miscarriages of justice don’t excuse present or future crimes.

“Oh yeah?  Well Person X did it and got away with it” is not an argument for letting someone else get away with it.

If anything, it should be a reason to create more accountability in the future.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’d just like to point out that past miscarriages of justice don’t excuse present or future crimes.
> 
> “Oh yeah?  Well Person X did it and got away with it” is not an argument for letting someone else get away with it.


Absolutely but let’s hold everyone to the same standard. 
Also the real world impact and lasting consequences are not equal.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’d just like to point out that past miscarriages of justice don’t excuse present or future crimes.
> 
> “Oh yeah?  Well X did it” is not an argument for letting someone else get away with it.



I would agree with you in principle.  Unfortunately it sets a bad precedent as the other party can always use the federal alphabet agencies to wipe out the competition.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Absolutely but let’s hold everyone to the same standard.
> Also the real world impact and lasting consequences are not equal.





Human_Backhoe said:


> I would agree with you in principle.  Unfortunately it sets a bad precedent as the other party can always use the federal alphabet agencies to wipe out the competition.


I don’t disagree with you both. Trump has definitely been attacked by the opposition because he’s Trump. 

But, if he is actually mishandling classified information, that’s a very serious issue.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t disagree with you both. Trump has definitely been attacked by the opposition because he’s Trump.
> 
> But, if he is actually mishandling classified information, that’s a very serious issue.


MindlessWork? Is that you?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

I think most of the legal points and arguments have been made here.

Let's assume, for the sake of argument, that trump is a criminal regarding document storage. I won't even engage in the "whataboutism" with every politician doing this same thing before him and selective application of the law.

These are misdemeanors.

And they rolled on a former president's home with gunboats and technicals with mounted machine guns in a show of force.




If you're celebrating it, may you always be on the "correct side" when the chips fall. I can guarantee you that you won't be. Too much history suggests otherwise. Castro exiled Guevara...to his ultimate demise.

The left better hope they don't indict trump. Because DeSantis is the heir apparent who beats Biden in almost every projected general election poll. Biden and trump is a dead heat with an edge to Biden.

If it's DeSantis, he's shown a propensity to use his executive power to unilaterally punish those that oppose his ideals. You may catch your own falling knife.

The fbi won't be tracking parents that don't want their kids indoctrinated by CRT and/or tranny shit. The security state will use it's new IRS power to imprison BLM for their real estate investments...or find out why Congress consists of hundred millionaires on middle class wages.

The left doesn't really want what they think they want.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I think most of the legal points and arguments have been made here.
> 
> Let's assume, for the sake of argument, that trump is a criminal regarding document storage. I won't even engage in the "whataboutism" with every politician doing this same thing before him and selective application of the law.
> 
> ...



240 bravo is serious!

Edit: If it wasn't coast guard I would say G variant.....but coast guard


----------



## Freakmidd (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I think most of the legal points and arguments have been made here.
> 
> Let's assume, for the sake of argument, that trump is a criminal regarding document storage. I won't even engage in the "whataboutism" with every politician doing this same thing before him and selective application of the law.
> 
> ...


May they die by their own sword!


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> 240 bravo is serious!



Sent me a message, for sure:

"Joooool....don't buy anymore beer...and buy the shorty 249......before it's too late....."


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> But, if he is actually mishandling classified information, that’s a very serious issue



We are going through a very similar scandal here in Canada.  Accept even less accountability.  The RCMP has being spying on politicians and refuses to say anything else lol. Same shit less media....as Gov subsidies media here.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I think most of the legal points and arguments have been made here.
> 
> Let's assume, for the sake of argument, that trump is a criminal regarding document storage. I won't even engage in the "whataboutism" with every politician doing this same thing before him and selective application of the law.
> 
> ...


interesting post  A few nuggets to chew on there
I actually would want DeSantis over Biden (or pretty much any dem I can think of atm) or Trump.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Sent me a message, for sure:
> 
> "Joooool....don't buy anymore beer...and buy the shorty 249......before it's too late....."
> 
> View attachment 26157



Just got a M9 in FDE. 15 mins before the import ban!


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> We are going through a very similar scandal here in Canada.  Accept even less accountability.  The RCMP has being spying on politicians and refuses to say anything else lol. Same shit less media....as Gov subsidies media here.


Yeah I’ve been following that. North America is on a not-so-slow March toward authoritarianism.

Within the next two election cycles things are going to get very bad.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Let me preface the following statement with, ALL politicians are cunts!
> 
> Obama took 30,000 classified documents from the White House to Chicago to be digitized,  never happened.
> 
> ...


Yes.

I find Trump to be a profoundly distasteful human being.

And he's certainly guilty of a litany of crimes

But his criminality does not distinguish him from any other president in this country's history.


Except for maybe Jimmy Carter, but that man's unflinching morality also made him a completely ineffectual leader.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yes.
> 
> I find Trump to be a profoundly distasteful human being.
> 
> ...


Woodrow Wilson was pretty tight too.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Yeah I’ve been following that. North America is on a not-so-slow March toward authoritarianism.
> 
> Within the next two election cycles things are going to get very bad.



I have meat and guns not far from you lol. You can hit me up at 462.562-5 on gmrs


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I have meat and guns not far from you lol. You can hit me up at 462.562-5 on gmrs


I just might do that.  Hopefully it doesn’t come to that but I have a small arsenal to contribute if it does. 

When I say that North America is sliding into authoritarianism, I don’t mean the right or the left, specifically. Both “sides” are trending that way.  There is no “good guy” in this situation — their agendas differ, but both are becoming increasingly willing to resort to tactics that wouldn’t be out of place in a fledgling Nazi or communist party.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Woodrow Wilson was pretty tight too.



*Stares menacingly in federal reserve* 😡


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 12, 2022)

The forest of liberty was shrinking. But the trees kept voting for the axe.  Because the axe was friendly and convinced the trees that since its handle was made of wood, it was one of them, and that it was not designed to hurt them. And the trees spent so much time fighting amongst themselves they never even noticed the axe in the background. Chopping away as he smiled.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

So allegedly part of what Orange God was hoarding was classified nuclear documents. Now I'm not saying this is true but just out of speculation, how would Trumpers defend this or spin it as a conspiracy if it turns out to be true?

I don't think I'm being unreasonable either. People went through the Hugo Chavez, China stole the election, Italy stole the election, dominion stole the election and all the scenarios were discussed and proven to be bullshit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> So allegedly part of what Orange God was hoarding was classified nuclear documents. Now I'm not saying this is true but just out of speculation, how would Trumpers defend this or spin it as a conspiracy?


Forget that question. 

Why would Trump have classified nuclear documents? What use?

You’re speculating (and trolling). So I’ll troll back and say he had photos of Pedo Joe on Epstein Island. Let’s see how the news “fact checks” that one.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Forget that question.
> 
> Why would Trump have classified nuclear documents? What use?
> 
> You’re speculating (and trolling). So I’ll troll back and say he had photos of Pedo Joe on Epstein Island. Let’s see how the news “fact checks” that one.


Seriously though, I would be why the fuck would he have nuclear documents?  Are you saying if it turns out to be true you believe they were planted?


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Seriously though, I would be why the fuck would he have nuclear documents?  Are you saying if it turns out to be true you believe they were planted?


Trumps a natural born grifter anything he took would be up for sale to the highest bidder eventually. Its the pattern of his life. No one can argue or spin that


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Seriously though, I would be why the fuck would he have nuclear documents?  Are you saying if it turns out to be true you believe they were planted?


Which FBI agent were you talking to that told you they were nuclear documents? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Trumps a natural born grifter anything he took would be up for sale to the highest bidder eventually. Its the pattern of his life. No one can argue or spin that


If its true, its weird AF and opens up a whole nother can of worms.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> So allegedly part of what Orange God was hoarding was classified nuclear documents. Now I'm not saying this is true but just out of speculation, how would Trumpers defend this or spin it as a conspiracy if it turns out to be true?
> 
> I don't think I'm being unreasonable either. People went through the Hugo Chavez, China stole the election, Italy stole the election, dominion stole the election and all the scenarios were discussed and proven to be bullshit.



I hate to speculate, but I doubt there would be the negotiation that has been taking place. The gov requested and trump sent back SOME of what they requested. 

If he had the positions of some super secret nuclear sub fleet, I doubt they would have just asked for them...and hung out for 2 years waiting for him to send them back. 

But...that's speculation on both sides.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If its true, its weird AF and opens up a whole nother can of worms.


Yeah but thats gonna be a huge IF , I mean even the orange idiot wouldnt try to sneak out classified nuclear documents .... would he ? hes fucking stupid but ,, is he really that fucking stupid ?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Which FBI agent were you talking to that told you they were nuclear documents? 🤷‍♂️


I don't know this to be true, just like GOP officials were quick to judge the FBI and say defund the FBI despite knowing nothing. I am speculating just like the people you look up to speculate.

PS- Washington Post was the source


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know this to be true, just like GOP officials were quick to judge the FBI and say defund the FBI despite knowing nothing. I am speculating just like the people you look up to speculate.


🤦‍♂️ I never said I looked up to Trump or anyone else. 

I believe in Due Process. You might have read that in my earlier post tonight.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yeah but thats gonna be a huge IF , I mean even the orange idiot wouldnt try to sneak out classified nuclear documents .... would he ? hes fucking stupid but ,, is he really that fucking stupid ?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I just might do that.  Hopefully it doesn’t come to that but I have a small arsenal to contribute if it does.
> 
> When I say that North America is sliding into authoritarianism, I don’t mean the right or the left, specifically. Both “sides” are trending that way.  There is no “good guy” in this situation — their agendas differ, but both are becoming increasingly willing to resort to tactics that wouldn’t be out of place in a fledgling Nazi or communist party.



I see no distinction between left and right. I see a new form of feudalism, corporate feudalism.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤦‍♂️ I never said I looked up to Trump or anyone else.
> 
> I believe in Due Process. You might have read that in my earlier post tonight.


ok sorry to imply you did. I hate it when people think they know my position so I feel ya


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know this to be true, just like GOP officials were quick to judge the FBI and say defund the FBI despite knowing nothing. I am speculating just like the people you look up to speculate.
> 
> PS- Washington Post was the source


You realize as President he has the power to DECLASSIFY whatever he deems to. That’s how the UFO files were released.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

All I know from watching the news stations is this ,, there was a subpeona for the items they came to get ,,, Trump refused to turn them over ,, it was known what was missing all along .. they contacted his attorneys and were told ,, too bad ... then they got served with a warrant ,, 

Its way more than obvious that some one on Trumps pay roll , rolled on him. There are hundreds of rooms at Mar-a-lago , dozens of non public rooms and suites. It would of taken them DAYS to search it all yet they were out of there in hours ...  they had a list of what they were after and were led to exactly where it was by some one.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You realize as President he has the power to DECLASSIFY whatever he deems to. That’s how the UFO files were released.


declassifying is not stealing LOL nice try though


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You realize as President he has the power to DECLASSIFY whatever he deems to. That’s how the UFO files were released.


If he had declassified while he was President, this never would have happened.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> declassifying is not stealing LOL nice try though


So now Trump STOLE classified nuclear documents. 

Well fuck. I hope he burns. Let’s go git dat muthafucka. I got my pitchfork!


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So now Trump STOLE classified nuclear documents.
> 
> Well fuck. I hope he burns. Let’s go git dat muthafucka. I got my pitchfork!


Not about his last name or right or left ,,, IF any one actually took classified nuclear documents .. ANY ONE ,, they belong in a lock up ... yes indeed , 100%


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

Ultimately, we don’t know what the files contain.  Until that information is released, this is all just conjecture.

If it’s just some bullshit that’s of no real consequence, then this was almost certainly a hit job. If the files contain sensitive state secrets that could be a security concern then that changes things.

But there’s no sense guessing. We might as well argue about what colour of skin the aliens on Venus have.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Not about his last name or right or left ,,, IF any one actually took classified nuclear documents .. ANY ONE ,, they belong in a lock up ... yes indeed , 100%


That’s an IF and that’s why our country has Due Process. That’s why everyone is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s an IF and that’s why our country has Due Process. That’s why everyone is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law.


Totally im just speculating on all the news n shit. It's all gota come out in the wash right now its just right and left trying to shout bullshit over each other ,, going to take a few weeks or so to get the truth out.

Was curious to see Garland toss it back into Trumps lap today ,, Trump has to ok the list of taken items before they can release the warrant .. that proves their probable cause was justified and the items were indeed there ... thats no rookie move.

Going to be interesting to see play out for sure.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Totally im just speculating on all the news n shit. It's all gota come out in the wash right now its just right and left trying to shout bullshit over each other ,, going to take a few weeks or so to get the truth out.
> 
> Was curious to see Garland toss it back into Trumps lap today ,, Trump has to ok the list of taken items before they can release the warrant .. that proves there probable cause was justified and the items were indeed there ... thats no rookie move.
> 
> Going to be interesting to see play out for sure.


It’s being done, not to convict him, but to put all this out on the Idiot Box so the blue-colored people get angry at Republicans and the Red-colored people wonder if Trump should be the face of the party. Right before the elections. The day after the elections the entire thing will fade. 

It’s why they waited 2 years to do this.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

Imma take a guess at what it is...

If I had to speculate, I'd bet it's "somewhat important" to somebody...somewhere... but non-critical. More of a procedural issue. Something that the right will say: "its the way the secret service drove him to McDonald's on Thursday? What the fuck!?" And the left will say "it's the secret protection protocols of the secret service! He's endangering lives!"

I've spent sometime working in area 51. Aliens and shit. After the Bradley Manning/Edward Snowden (collateral murder/PRISM) events, things tightened down on the DIA/NSA side.

Nobody gets anything without somebody knowing. And since the "vindman" incident, all of the security apparatus was fairly anti-trump.

If he requested and received something serious... CNN would have dropped that on us.

Also speculation. But I'm bored and the dog is babysitting the kid. So....there you go. My speculation.

*I didn't really work at area 51. Don't arrest me FBI. Don't audit me IRS.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Ultimately, we don’t know what the files contain.  Until that information is released, this is all just conjecture.
> 
> If it’s just some bullshit that’s of no real consequence, then this was almost certainly a hit job. If the files contain sensitive state secrets that could be a security concern then that changes things.
> 
> But there’s no sense guessing. We might as well argue about what colour of skin the aliens on Venus have.


Yeah we will see. If this was simple and a hit job, very lame and Trump will be more popular than ever. If not, maybe he will finally go away. I don't mean jail either. Just fade away like a fat old man waiting to die.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s being done, not to convict him, but to put all this out on the Idiot Box so the blue-colored people get angry at Republicans and the Red-colored people wonder if Trump should be the face of the party. Right before the elections. The day after the elections the entire thing will fade.
> 
> It’s why they waited 2 years to do this.


 possible, yes


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Imma take a guess at what it is...
> 
> If I had to speculate, I'd bet it's "somewhat important" to somebody...somewhere... but non-critical. More of a procedural issue. Something that the right will say: "its the way the secret service drove him to McDonald's on Thursday? What the fuck!?" And the left will say "it's the secret protection protocols of the secret service! He's endangering lives!"
> 
> ...


I thought you looked familiar ,,,, I mean .... I'm just the cook ....


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> ought you looked familiar ,,,, I mean .... I'm just the cook ....
> 
> View attachment 26169



Damn it man. You know they'll take us to "the fingernail factory " for this!!!


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Damn it man. You know they'll take us to "the fingernail factory " for this!!!


Be way better  than where I could be right now ... ol lady and her girl friends went to see Pitbull and Iggy Azalia on their ,,, Where are they now and Why do we care Tour ... 🤮


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Be way better  than where I could be right now ... ol lady and her girl friends went to see Pitbull and Iggy Azalia on their ,,, Where are they now and Why do we care Tour ... 🤮



1 hot and a net cot...and all the Gwar music you can handle 24/7 bro. Literally. 

Shit is not so bad.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 1 hot and a net cot...and all the Gwar music you can handle 24/7 bro. Literally.
> 
> Shit is not so bad.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> 1 hot and a net cot...and all the Gwar music you can handle 24/7 bro. Literally.
> 
> Shit is not so bad.


Who can resist an offer like that ... first time some told me that ,, I said , Hey You ! Get outa my dreams and get into my car ,,, get in the back seat baby !!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 12, 2022)

Holy shit now they're saying it was fookin nuke docs...

All politics aside, thats a fookin' scary thought for anyone - red or blue.


----------



## Kraken (Aug 12, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Holy shit now they're saying it was fookin nuke docs...
> 
> All politics aside, thats a fookin' scary thought for anyone - red or blue.



I can't get through 14 pages of this, but the incident gets more nutty every day. This was most likely a fishing expedition. "Oh yeah, we'll get in there because of documents, but hey, whatever else we find..." And no, the "judge" was not a Trump appointee, he was not even a judge, just an Obama magistrate. Can't wait to see what DoJ told this magistrate in their affidavits, as if we'll ever see it.


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 12, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Holy shit now they're saying it was fookin nuke docs...
> 
> All politics aside, thats a fookin' scary thought for anyone - red or blue.


What the fuck...sure let's just have that shit floating around next to grandma's recipe book, tucked next to the latest James Patterson novel. Shakes head.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Let me preface the following statement with, ALL politicians are cunts!
> 
> Obama took 30,000 classified documents from the White House to Chicago to be digitized,  never happened.
> 
> ...



You forgot
Wire tapped/Surveyed a political opponent.

When Nixon sent some people to play with some paper work, he was impeached and had to get a presidential pardon to stay out of Jail

Obama? "Lol, oops"


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You forgot
> Wire tapped/Surveyed a political opponent.
> 
> When Nixon sent some people to play with some paper work, he was impeached and had to get a presidential pardon to stay out of Jail
> ...


play with some paperwork ? dude LOL stick to canadian history and politics until you can make sense  haahahahahah WTF

obama oops nothing again your talking out your ass and sounding stupid ... obamas 30,000 Documents went to a FEDERAL FACILITY , they were cataloged , documeted and approved  the right just shout lies and bullshit ,, Everything in obamas documents were inspected and approved for release .....  why is that so fucking hard for some people to understand

if this is true , Trump stole nuclear secrets ,, what do you think he was  going to do with them ? .... if your answer isnt ,, sell them ,, then you really are foolish.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> play with some paperwork ? dude LOL stick to canadian history and politics until you can make sense  haahahahahah WTF
> 
> obama oops nothing again your talking out your ass and sounding stupid ... obamas 30,000 Documents went to a FEDERAL FACILITY , they were cataloged , documeted and approved  the right just shout lies and bullshit ,, Everything in obamas documents were inspected and approved for release .....  why is that so fucking hard for some people to understand
> 
> if this is true , Trump stole nuclear secrets ,, what do you think he was  going to do with them ? .... if your answer isnt ,, sell them ,, then you really are foolish.



Lol
im just getting people "Riled up" as you put it the other day when you were playing with me lol.
Im hust having fun at your and @lifter6973 expense hahaha

I did watch Frost/Nixon for watergate, that was an amazing interview btw
The movie was really good too, HIGHLY recommend

Side note, going through my old playlist this morning while driving
I forgot just how good Swollen Members where, going on a binge


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> play with some paperwork ? dude LOL stick to canadian history and politics until you can make sense  haahahahahah WTF
> 
> obama oops nothing again your talking out your ass and sounding stupid ... obamas 30,000 Documents went to a FEDERAL FACILITY , they were cataloged , documeted and approved  the right just shout lies and bullshit ,, Everything in obamas documents were inspected and approved for release .....  why is that so fucking hard for some people to understand
> 
> if this is true , Trump stole nuclear secrets ,, what do you think he was  going to do with them ? .... if your answer isnt ,, sell them ,, then you really are foolish.



Also, i never mentioned thise documents
I never looked into Obama and docs, seems a bit far fetched and didnt sound right.

Nukes are a bit more complicated than selling secrets though.

Literally high school kids could build a nuclear bomb, ints unreasonably easy to do.
The hot ticket item for nuckesr weapons is enrichment.
So im not sure specifically what je could "Sell"

If he did take home nuclear documents its because he thought it was "A cool momento" or something stupid like that lmao


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Also, i never mentioned thise documents
> I never looked into Obama and docs, seems a bit far fetched and didnt sound right.
> 
> Nukes are a bit more complicated than selling secrets though.
> ...


Nah , Trump only thinks in dollars man , we all know it ,, there was no ,, oooo cool momento LOL  He took things to sell them to the highest bidder , the way he has his entire life. Leopards dont change their spots


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nah , Trump only thinks in dollars man , we all know it ,, there was no ,, oooo cool momento LOL  He took things to sell them to the highest bidder , the way he has his entire life. Leopards dont change their spots



Fair enough perspective based on past behaviors

But, i just think there is literally nothing to sell.
Anyone can build a nuke.
You can actually google it
The hard part is getting the enriched material.

As for locations, our enemies know exactly where they are, they just cant do anything about it.

The real word equivalent would be me fighting Prime Mike Tyson.

I KNOW hes going to get tight, peekaboo a bodyshot or two and followup with a KO to my jaw.
I KNOW what hes going to do, but there aint shit i could ever do to stop it lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Well Trump is going to allow the release of the warrant and also wants to release the documents themselves to the public.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well Trump is going to allow the release of the warrant and also wants to release the documents themselves to the public.


He doesn’t have to wait for the DOJ to release the warrant. He’s well within his rights to do it himself.

His lawyers will have a copy and it’s not a classified document as it won’t contain specifics of what’s in the documents they’re searching for.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> He doesn’t have to wait for the DOJ to release the warrant. He’s well within his rights to do it himself.
> 
> His lawyers will have a copy and it’s not a classified document as it won’t contain specifics of what’s in the documents they’re searching for.


Attorney general Garland just spoke that the DOJ is moving toward unsealing the warrant. Personally, I wouldn’t put it out there until that happens.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Attorney general Garland just spoke that the DOJ is moving toward unsealing the warrant. Personally, I wouldn’t put it out there until that happens.


I really hope that there is something serious in those documents, because if it comes out that the incumbent party is weaponizing law enforcement against potential political opponents, it’s going to get violent.

Forget Trump. This is potentially way bigger than him.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I really hope that there is something serious in those documents, because if it comes out that the incumbent party is weaponizing law enforcement against potential political opponents, it’s going to get violent.
> 
> Forget Trump. This is potentially way bigger than him.



That ship has sailed with Comey.

No one cares


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I really hope that there is something serious in those documents, because if it comes out that the incumbent party is weaponizing law enforcement against potential political opponents, it’s going to get violent.
> 
> Forget Trump. This is potentially way bigger than him.


I agree wholeheartedly with this. I also think its unlikely that those who signed off on the warrant would risk their careers as well as risk inciting a violent reaction from trump's base and / or making him a martyr unless they had good cause to do so. Tax evasion? Meh...I mean yea, thats illegal but doesn't rise to the level of a federal search warrant on an ex-president (IMO). Nukes? Yer god damned right ye go after that with both barrels. Ye get hanged in the military for that sort of shite.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with this. I also think its unlikely that those who signed off on the warrant would risk their careers as well as risk inciting a violent reaction from trump's base and / or making him a martyr unless they had good cause to do so. Tax evasion? Meh...I mean yea, thats illegal but doesn't rise to the level of a federal search warrant on an ex-president (IMO). Nukes? Yer god damned right ye go after that with both barrels. Ye get hanged in the military for that sort of shite.


Yea, cause it’s not like this administration has over-reached and fucked up before. 

It’s going to be LISTED as something serious but I’ll bet my left nut that what they found isn’t going to be very serious. 

Each side will spin it to serve themselves.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> if it comes out that the incumbent party is weaponizing law enforcement against potential political opponents, it’s going to get violent.
> 
> Forget Trump. This is potentially way bigger than him.



I have a feeling that this is exactly what they are trying to do. Provoking a violent response fits very well with the "basket of deplorables" narrative.  Same as the RCMP try to provoke a violent response in Ottawa.  

Trump is no hero or saint. This should have been handled differently.  Allowing the lawyer's to film the search (pretty standard) would have taken the steam out of the "planted evidence " crowd.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Forget Trump. This is potentially way bigger than him.


Blasphemy! Trumpers believe there is nothing bigger than Trump.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I have a feeling that this is exactly what they are trying to do. Provoking a violent response fits very well with the "basket of deplorables" narrative.  Same as the RCMP try to provoke a violent response in Ottawa.
> 
> Trump is no hero or saint. This should have been handled differently.  Allowing the lawyer's to film the search (pretty standard) would have taken the steam out of the "planted evidence " crowd.


Lol @planted evidence clowns. If Trumpers and Trump himself believe he can do no wrong, why worry about a rat? Why say evidence was planted before anything even comes out?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea, cause it’s not like this administration has over-reached and fucked up before.
> 
> It’s going to be LISTED as something serious but I’ll bet my left nut that what they found isn’t going to be very serious.
> 
> Each side will spin it to serve themselves.


Probably correct but if it is serious, I'll take your left nut and frame it for my wall.
and yes, no matter what they show, both sides will spin it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 12, 2022)

Looks like they may release the warrant today. Good to know if this is just some financial crimes bollocks or something far more serious.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

If it's not nuclear documents at this point...the media better have their ass up and get to breaking into some silo in the Dakota's and taking some pictures of shit or the 8% of people that still believe them are going to still believe them...while trying not to listen to reason for a week.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> If it's not nuclear documents at this point...the media better have their ass up and get to breaking into some silo in the Dakota's and taking some pictures of shit or the 8% of people that still believe them are going to still believe them...while trying not to listen to reason for a week.


The media is already spinning it indicating that “Qanons and other conspiracy groups make incite violence in response to the raid itself.”


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The media is already spinning it indicating that “Qanons and other conspiracy groups make incite violence in response to the raid itself.”


They want them to incite violence. What better way to create more division and more gun laws


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The media is already spinning it indicating that “Qanons and other conspiracy groups make incite violence in response to the raid itself.”


I'd like to see them try to incite violence. The Dems will just tell the Jews to activate the space lasers and zap their bitch asses.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Looks like they may release the warrant today. Good to know if this is just some financial crimes bollocks or something far more serious.


The warrant doesn’t mean anything. 

The affidavit that was submitted to obtain the warrant is the only thing with meaningful info on it. 

The warrant could say “one white cardboard box containing files”. 
*yawn


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I'd like to see them try to incite violence. The Dems will just tell the Jews to activate the space lasers and zap their bitch asses.


When have they ever invited violence? Honest question.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The media is already spinning it indicating that “Qanons and other conspiracy groups make incite violence in response to the raid itself.”



Yes. Of course. I've got $8 bucks on the perpetrator having a DDM4V7 rifle. 

The FBI better get crackin', these governors aren't going to kidnap themselves.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The warrant doesn’t mean anything.
> 
> The affidavit that was submitted to obtain the warrant is the only thing with meaningful info on it.
> 
> ...


yes and releasing the affidavit is silly. You don't give a defendent and the public your entire case before even an indictment. Lindsey Graham knows this but is calling for the release of the affidavit. 
Like you said before, both sides spin.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> When have they ever invited violence? Honest question.


Jan. 6?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Jan. 6?


Did you see violence on January 6th?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Did you see violence on January 6th?


I did - Crisis actors? Antifa?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yes and releasing the affidavit is silly. You don't give a defendent and the public your entire case before even an indictment. Lindsey Graham knows this but is calling for the release of the affidavit.
> Like you said before, both sides spin.


Just think of how many millions of dollars have been spent by our government investigating your dude Trump. As if our government has anything better to do? You can hate Trump, but the budget to investigate him is a bit excessive and hasn’t found one thing so far. 👍


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I really hope that there is something serious in those documents, because if it comes out that the incumbent party is weaponizing law enforcement against potential political opponents, it’s going to get violent.
> 
> Forget Trump. This is potentially way bigger than him.


Yeah man I agree with this totally and I would even if it wasnt Trump .. for them to go after any exPresident like this they had better come up with some thing solid and real that can be proven publicly and in court. 

Or this will just be a huge political shit show leading to God knows what.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Just think of how many millions of dollars have been spent by our government investigating your dude Trump. As if our government has anything better to do? You can hate Trump, but the budget to investigate him is a bit excessive and hasn’t found one thing so far. 👍


The dumb investigations over the years of every President has proven to be fruitless. For sure the money could have been spent better.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I did - Crisis actors? Antifa?


Who’d you see? I didn’t see any violence. I saw a former Air Force vet try to climb thru an interior window and get shot. 

Other than that?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The dumb investigations over the years of every President has proven to be fruitless. For sure the money could have been spent better.


Investigating Obama? Investigating Biden?

You don’t think Hunter Biden should be investigated?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

If there was violence I just can’t seem to care about violence against any government official by citizens.
Attack the capital, the White House, etc. 
that’s probably the first time those in power have experienced fear from those they control


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who’d you see? I didn’t see any violence. I saw a former Air Force vet try to climb thru an interior window and get shot.
> 
> Other than that?


I saw plenty of violence but then Trumpers told me it wasn't actually Trumpers who were violent, it was Antifa dressed as Trumpers.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

By Trumps own words ,, Only Criminals plead the 5th ... Only mobsters plead the 5th ... Innocent people don't plead the 5th .... yet what did he do in New York ? 

Plead the 5th ,, over 400 times haahahaha. The guy is nothing but human trash.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Investigating Obama? Investigating Biden?
> 
> You don’t think Hunter Biden should be investigated?


I don't think any of them should have been because nothing ever sticks when you are at that level. They all have some sort of corruption and they all get away with it. Trump will too but he is a threat to democracy as well and that threat needs to be stopped. The man is not fit to be President.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I saw plenty of violence but then Trumpers told me it wasn't actually Trumpers who were violent, it was Antifa dressed as Trumpers.


Can I have a link to this “violence”? I saw people walking casually thru the rotunda. 

“trumpers” and “antifa” and “blm” you sound like the conspiracy person.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't think any of them should have been because nothing ever sticks when you are at that level. They all have some sort of corruption and they all get away with it. Trump will too but he is a threat to democracy as well and that threat needs to be stopped.


Democracy has been dead for a long time.
How is he, one man, a threat to democracy


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Can I have a link to this “violence”? I saw people walking casually thru the rotunda.
> 
> “trumpers” and “antifa” and “blm” you sound like the conspiracy person.


just google Jan. 6, plenty of footage of rioters attacking police, breaking windows, etc..

You must have missed my sarcasm. I am making fun of clowns that try to say it wasn't Trumpers.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The warrant doesn’t mean anything.
> 
> The affidavit that was submitted to obtain the warrant is the only thing with meaningful info on it.
> 
> The warrant could say “one white cardboard box containing files”.





BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The warrant doesn’t mean anything.
> 
> The affidavit that was submitted to obtain the warrant is the only thing with meaningful info on it.
> 
> ...


Of course. There'd be no point in even releasing it if it were so mundane other than for sake of transparency of process.

If it does reference classified nuclear documents - then what? Serious question, not taking the piss, I'm interested in where the standard of evidence lies for ye.

I honestly don't give a fook if trump cheats on his taxes - prolly not the best attitude but like ye said there are more important things the US should be focused on. I do care though if he stole nuclear secrets with intent to sell them to a foreign power. That's literal treason and puts lives at risk.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Of course. There'd be no point in even releasing it if it were so mundane other than for sake of transparency of process.
> 
> If it does reference classified nuclear documents - then what? Serious question, not taking the piss, I'm interested in where the standard of evidence lies for ye.
> 
> I honestly don't give a fook if trump cheats on his taxes - prolly not the best attitude but like ye said there are more important things the US should be focused on. I do care though if he stole nuclear secrets with intent to sell them to a foreign power. That's literal treason and puts lives at risk.


In Trumpland, money>lives


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Can I have a link to this “violence”? I saw people walking casually thru the rotunda.
> 
> “trumpers” and “antifa” and “blm” you sound like the conspiracy person.


Ashli Babbitt, 35 ... smashed a window inside the building attempted to make her way into a secure area and got ventilated by Capital Security , it was glorious !!


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ashli Babbitt, 35 ... smashed a window inside the building attempted to make her way into a secure area and got ventilated by Capital Security , it was glorious !!


lol @got ventilated


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 12, 2022)

Lobbyist’s, government cover ups, unchecked power, etc are all threats to democracy


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Democracy has been dead for a long time.
> How is he, one man, a threat to democracy


I am referring to him literally trying to overturn the election and remain in power. Sure democracy has been in peril before him. No one ever tried to overturn the election like he did. He will do anything necessary for power and money, democracy and lives do not matter to him. Trump only matters to Trump.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Lobbyist’s, government cover ups, unchecked power, etc are all threats to democracy


don't disagree with that


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> By Trumps own words ,, Only Criminals plead the 5th ... Only mobsters plead the 5th ... Innocent people don't plead the 5th .... yet what did he do in New York ?
> 
> Plead the 5th ,, over 400 times haahahaha. The guy is nothing but human trash.


Yea. He’s a piece of shit for exercising his rights. 

After Columbine I supported gun control. I was a 19 year old idealist who wanted to get laid. I said we don’t need guns for protection and those guns are useless for hunting. Mow down a deer. 

Flash forward 25 years and I own an arsenal. I guess I’m human shit too. Because I have rights. 🙄


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. He’s a piece of shit for exercising his rights.
> 
> After Columbine I supported gun control. I was a 19 year old idealist who wanted to get laid. I said we don’t need guns for protection and those guns are useless for hunting. Mow down a deer.
> 
> Flash forward 25 years and I own an arsenal. I guess I’m human shit too. Because I have rights. 🙄


You don't see how he is 2-faced? He literally did what he said was an admission of guilt.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I am referring to him literally trying to overturn the election and remain in power. Sure democracy has been in peril before him. No one ever tried to overturn the election like he did. He will do anything necessary for power and money, democracy and lives do not matter to him. Trump only matters to Trump.


He wasn’t acting independently. The entire Republican Party wanted recounts. 

Recounts are still being performed. I know PA tried to have an extensive recount led by a member of the state senate - NOT Trump.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He wasn’t acting independently. The entire Republican Party wanted recounts.
> 
> Recounts are still being performed. I know PA tried to have an extensive recount led by a member of the state senate - NOT Trump.


Im not talking about recounts, nothing wrong with that. Making up fake electors and pressuring the VP to break the law is what I am referring to.
Also having his goons like Graham tell Georgia to throw out legit votes and then himself telling Georgia to find votes.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You don't see how he is 2-faced? He literally did what he said was an admission of guilt.


You’re going to take time to answer 400 questions, individually? 

If someone is investigating YOU, you are innocent until proven guilty. If they have no evidence, are you really going to sit there and answer questions? To what benefit does that serve YOU? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Lobbyist’s, government cover ups, unchecked power, etc are all threats to democracy


Don’t forget porous campaign donation laws and rampant insider trading in both the senate and congress.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Im not talking about recounts, nothing wrong with that. Making up fake electors and pressuring the VP to break the law is what I am referring to.


Well if he did those things then I’m sure he was convicted. Did I miss that? I thought Trump is a free person out living life. You mean to tell me he was convicted?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re going to take time to answer 400 questions, individually?
> 
> If someone is investigating YOU, you are innocent until proven guilty. If they have no evidence, are you really going to sit there and answer questions? To what benefit does that serve YOU? 🤷‍♂️


so you won't admit he is 2-faced. You believe in what Trump says now, not what he said yesterday or a few years back.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Theory. 

Trump is selling nuclear secrets to the Saudis under the cover of Liv golf payments.  

Based on this he obviously supports  911 and has no patriotism left.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well if he did those things then I’m sure he was convicted. Did I miss that? I thought Trump is a free person out living life. You mean to tell me he was convicted?


like I said, nothing sticks at his level but this has never happened before. We will see.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ashli Babbitt, 35 ... smashed a window inside the building attempted to make her way into a secure area and got ventilated by Capital Security , it was glorious !!


I said that was the only violence. 

She was unarmed btw. She took the bullet. She was someone’s daughter. I doubt she knew she was going to be shot on sight.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I said that was the only violence.
> 
> She was unarmed btw. She took the bullet. She was someone’s daughter. I doubt she knew she was going to be shot on sight.


That was too good of a setup. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> so you won't admit he is 2-faced. You believe in what Trump says now, not what he said yesterday or a few years back.


How is being two-faced relevant? If I didn’t do anything and I knew the investigators had no evidence on me, I’m not hanging around chit-chatting over 400 stupid questions. I’m saying “fuck you I got other things to do.”


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How is being two-faced relevant? If I didn’t do anything and I knew the investigators had no evidence on me, I’m not hanging around chit-chatting over 400 stupid questions. I’m saying “fuck you I got other things to do.”


Yet, he sat around and claimed the 5th amendment 400 times, so time was not an issue.
Again, he said claiming the 5th amendment is an admission of guilt. I guess his own statement does not apply to him?
I don't know how much more obvious it can be that he is 2-faced.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That was too good of a setup. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.
> 
> View attachment 26176


Well, I hope you don’t have a family member that gets shot in cold blood by the government. It’s not funny. You’re sitting here throwing stones calling a guy “piece of shit human trash” and then laughing that a woman, a vet, got shot unarmed and without warning.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yet, he sat around and claimed the 5th amendment 400 times, so time was not an issue.
> Again, he said claiming the 5th amendment is an admission of guilt. I guess his own statement does not apply to him?
> I don't know how much more obvious it can be that he is 2-faced.


He HAD to appear 🤷‍♂️


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well, I hope you don’t have a family member that gets shot in cold blood by the government. It’s not funny. You’re sitting here throwing stones calling a guy “piece of shit human trash” and then laughing that a woman, a vet, got shot unarmed and without warning.


I don't think its funny actually. I think it is sad that she got duped into even being in that situation.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yet, he sat around and claimed the 5th amendment 400 times, so time was not an issue.
> Again, he said claiming the 5th amendment is an admission of guilt. I guess his own statement does not apply to him?
> I don't know how much more obvious it can be that he is 2-faced.


ok. Hes “two-faced”. 

Happy?

Still not relevant at all.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He HAD to appear 🤷‍♂️


well, I dont agree that claiming the 5th is an admission of guilt. I do have trouble believing anything orange god says when he constantly contradicts himself though.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't think its funny actually. I think it is sad that she got duped into even being in that situation.


Free will. And who knows anything about the situation. They shot her and other people were able to walk into the main chamber w/o any resistance.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> well, I dont agree that claiming the 5th is an admission of guilt. I do have trouble believing anything orange god says when he constantly contradicts himself though.


Evidence. 🤦‍♂️ Christ. Evidence is the only thing that matters. Millions of dollars spent and how much evidence do they have?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Free will. And who knows anything about the situation. They shot her and other people were able to walk into the main chamber w/o any resistance.


Other people weren't breaking glass and trying to jump into a secure area.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Evidence. 🤦‍♂️ Christ. Evidence is the only thing that matters. Millions of dollars spent and how much evidence do they have?


just like all the investigations of every democratic president. I agree, its stupid.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ashli Babbitt, 35 ... smashed a window inside the building attempted to make her way into a secure area and got ventilated by Capital Security , it was glorious !!





lifter6973 said:


> lol @got ventilated



That's not glorious. She at best was standing up for what she believed in, or at worst was used as a pawn by trump. You can decided either way an not celebrate her bleeding to death on the floor. You wouldn't have said that about George Floyd and you know it...

The precedent set by the left is when you are unhappy, burn and break stuff over the year 2020. We all watched businesses and homes burn and the left tacitly endorsed it..or at least looked the other way.

She was killed by a government she served for her career. The media made the dude a hero. He's no hero. 

Susan Rosenberg of weather underground fame with bill Ayers bombed the capitol and were both pardoned by democrats and are both celebrated lecturers and authors in academia. Susan Rosenberg joined the administration of BLM some years later. 

So the whole "worst thing since the civil war" take on CNN is ridiculous. 

The problem is that the right thinks the left is wrong. The left thinks the right is evil. Celebrating her death just cements it to the rest of the normies out there. 

Your takes are wrong and grotesque.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> That's not glorious. She at best was standing up for what she believed in, or at worst was used as a pawn by trump. You can decided either way an not celebrate her bleeding to death on the floor. You wouldn't have said that about George Floyd and you know it...
> 
> The precedent set by the left is when you are unhappy, burn and break stuff over the year 2020. We all watched businesses and homes burn and the left tacitly endorsed it..or at least looked the other way.
> 
> ...


I'm not celebrating her death. This was just for our discussion. I think it is sad she was even there. George Floyd? LOL, he is no hero. Just another POS that happened across a little police brutality. He would have likely died on his own within a few years.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

The way this is all presented by the media has some people forgetting that we, as Americans, have RIGHTS. You’re getting dangerously complacent with that FACT and that’s exactly how they are going to gradually whittle away at our rights. 

Take the guns. 

Allow illegal search and seizures. 

“Mandate” business closures and restrictions. 

87,000 new IRS agents to enforce complicated tax laws. 

Meanwhile, uncontrolled inflation, reckless govt spending, record immigration, weapons upon weapons delivered to a corrupt poor Eastern European country and increasingly high energy costs. 

Yep. Focus on Trump. That piece of shit.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The way this is all presented by the media has some people forgetting that we, as Americans, have RIGHTS. You’re getting dangerously complacent with that FACT and that’s exactly how they are going to gradually whittle away at our rights.
> 
> Take the guns.
> 
> ...


There are definitely better things to focus on. I hate it that Trump gets this much attention. He is not deserving of it. He really doesn't matter. I dislike the focus as much as you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> just like all the investigations of every democratic president. I agree, its stupid.


What investigation of “every democratic president”? 

Was Obama investigated?

Clinton was but Clinton… well, I’ll leave it there, I liked Clinton, the economy kicked ass then and I made enough on 24% returns to buy my first home. 

Then it was Jimmy Carter. Was he investigated?

C’mon.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What investigation of “every democratic president”?
> 
> Was Obama investigated?
> 
> ...


Clinton I guess then and Hilary. Fucking congress and senate are bullshit money wasters. They dont give a shit about us. They just want their pockets lined.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> There are definitely better things to focus on. I hate it that Trump gets this much attention. He is not deserving of it. He really doesn't matter. I dislike the focus as much as you.


ITS THE MEDIA THAT FOCUSSES ON HIM. 

ITS A DISTRACTION!!!!!

Fuck, how do you not see that? They got YOU emotionally invested in it. As if ONE man deserves all this attention. It’s all to keep you focused on unimportant shit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Clinton I guess then and Hilary. Fucking congress and senate are bullshit money wasters. They dont give a shit about us. They just want their pockets lined.


Hillary was President? Fuck, I missed a lot.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ITS THE MEDIA THAT FOCUSSES ON HIM.
> 
> ITS A DISTRACTION!!!!!
> 
> Fuck, how do you not see that? They got YOU emotionally invested in it. As if ONE man deserves all this attention. It’s all to keep you focused on unimportant shit.


Politics turned into reality TV and opeds = higher ratings= more money


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hillary was President? Fuck, I missed a lot.


You know what I mean you turd burglar


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hillary was President? Fuck, I missed a lot.


You know I asked my wife, do you think if Trump was never elected we would be in better shape as a country now? Answer 🤷‍♀️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You know what I mean you turd burglar


You said “just like every other democrat president”. You can’t change it to include other people.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Clinton was but Clinton… well, I’ll leave it there, I liked Clinton, the economy kicked ass then and I made enough on 24% returns to buy my first home.


The Clinton years were great for prosperity, but he also gets a lot of undue credit. A huge part of why his administration was so successful financially was because of the rise of the internet and the dotcom boom. 

He also fucked a lot of shit up and directly contributed to the 2008 market crash


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You know I asked my wife, do you think if Trump was never elected we would be in better shape as a country now? Answer 🤷‍♀️


Over Biden? Yes. Anyone. Biden is a total embarrassment. 

That’s maybe a bad example.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You said “just like every other democrat president”. You can’t change it to include other people.


ok, you got me


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Over Biden? Yes. Anyone. Biden is a total embarrassment.
> 
> That’s maybe a bad example.


No I meant if Hilary had won in 2016. Wife does not like Trump but she and I would not be willing to say we would be in better shape right now had Trump been totally out of the equation.
Neither one of us like Hilary either.
I was a young buck when Clinton was Prez and my recollection like you was that the economy was in good shape. However, Clinton was shady and Hilary is more shady than him.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> No I meant if Hilary had won in 2016. Wife does not like Trump but she and I would not be willing to say we would be in better shape right now had Trump been totally out of the equation.
> Neither one of us like Hilary either.
> I was a young buck when Clinton was Prez and my recollection like you was that the economy was in good shape. However, Clinton was shady and Hilary is more shady than him.


Oh. Hillary? No she would have fucked this country up. It just would have been 4 years earlier. 

The only difference is we would have been happily oblivious to the shadiness of our government. All of that seemed to be drawn out under Trump. There is A LOT of government mistrust right now that probably won’t ever be repaired. 

People are edging closer and closer to civil war, which would be horrible. People don’t understand the ramifications of something like that. That would obviously be a total nightmare. Now is the time for the government to be more transparent and more inclusive. They’re heading opposite and I just hope it doesn’t hit a breaking point.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BTW @Joliver have you seen Code Blue Cam videos on YouTube?
You should watch them, its some good shit.

I keep seeing in a couple of videos some 'thugs' acting entitled and yelling at the police and then saying when they are in cuffs they can't breath when it is obvious they can.

Now I know Floyd supposedly could not breathe but that whole can of shit has set off some extra bullshit for law enforcement to face IMO.

This one lady didn't think she had to listen to cops because she was black. She had to an open bottle of whiskey in her front seat and was driving the wrong way on a 1-way street. She felt she was being targeted and didn't have to listen. That's some str8 up bullshit.

I know nothing to really do with this thread but just so you know, Floyd is no hero to me. Thugs will be thugs, idiots will be idiots and they all deserve whatever happens to them.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I said that was the only violence.
> 
> She was unarmed btw. She took the bullet. She was someone’s daughter. I doubt she knew she was going to be shot on sight.


she got what she deserved for being an insurrectionist piece of trash no matter who she was related to... she got what she deserved.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> That's not glorious. She at best was standing up for what she believed in, or at worst was used as a pawn by trump. You can decided either way an not celebrate her bleeding to death on the floor. You wouldn't have said that about George Floyd and you know it...
> 
> The precedent set by the left is when you are unhappy, burn and break stuff over the year 2020. We all watched businesses and homes burn and the left tacitly endorsed it..or at least looked the other way.
> 
> ...


I'm ok with that ,, obscene and grotesque are some of the things I do best.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> BTW @Joliver have you seen Code Blue Cam videos on YouTube?
> You should watch them, its some good shit.
> 
> I keep seeing in a couple of videos some 'thugs' acting entitled and yelling at the police and then saying when they are in cuffs they can't breath when it is obvious they can.
> ...



Lol to be fair, at this point, I hate cops as much as the average thug. Covid made me erase the thin blue line.

Funny story, my brother is a cop...I perpetually send him memes about uvalde cops tackling parents and shit.  Here's my last one... 




He didn't...well, he didn't respond. I always tell him that if he ends up in
 a shooting, I'm going to write a book called: "my bigot brother: guess what his first word was..." By Jaya oliviere. 

At any rate...cops are pretty much worthless at this point. Just busy bitching about masks and churches and schools being open, while they bow at blm/antifa riots. 

Whenever bad shit happens to them, I generally don't care. And I know we have some cops on this forum...and I like them personally. But dislike their profession. 

I'd much rather the US use it's 400 million guns to square away the crime problem we have than to have several million armed cops that just "do what they're told." 

But I'll check it out anyway. Sometimes an entitled soccer mom gets tased and I really chuckle it up.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> she got what she deserved for being an insurrectionist piece of trash no matter who she was related to... she got what she deserved.


LOL... If that was an insurrection...

Really Yano????

How many guns did these "insurrectionists" have in their attempt to overthrow the US Government.

Fucking FAKE outrage. Oh dear god the insurrectionists are in the Capital.

You got me cracking up my man. Definitely some funny stuff!


----------



## TODAY (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Lol to be fair, at this point, I hate cops as much as the average thug. Covid made me erase the thin blue line.
> 
> Funny story, my brother is a cop...I perpetually send him memes about uvalde cops tackling parents and shit.  Here's my last one...
> 
> ...


I'm rather partial to this bit of horrifying cartoonery:


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> LOL... If that was an insurrection...
> 
> Really Yano????
> 
> ...


Again nice way to twist reality and deny fact ,, typical 

Insurrection by legal definition -  an organized and usually violent act of revolt or rebellion against an established government or governing authority of a nation-state or other political entity by a group of its citizens or subjects; also, any act of engaging in such a revolt.

No where does it mention they had to have a weapon. 

you just keep jumping and twisting reality LOL its funny how you get caught jump topic , get caught , jump topic  LOL you just cant accept the fact the guy is scum and you are wrong.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Again nice way to twist reality and deny fact ,, typical
> 
> Insurrection by legal definition -  an organized and usually violent act of revolt or rebellion against an established government or governing authority of a nation-state or other political entity by a group of its citizens or subjects; also, any act of engaging in such a revolt.
> 
> ...


By YOUR definition…. Who was revolting? Oh and who was “organized”?

I didn’t say anything about Trump. How did I “twist reality”? It looked like a fucking museum field trip for the most part. 

This is a “violent insurrection” after a summer of “mostly peaceful demonstrations” where entire city blocks burned. Who’s twisting reality? 

Everyone laughed at Trump for being forced in his bunker when protestors burned the church across the street from the White House. How do you think that would get handled NOW with Biden in office.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Anyone that questions the media is a “Trumper”. 

I didn’t say anything in support of Trump in this thread.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Lol to be fair, at this point, I hate cops as much as the average thug. Covid made me erase the thin blue line.
> 
> Funny story, my brother is a cop...I perpetually send him memes about uvalde cops tackling parents and shit.  Here's my last one...
> 
> ...


I recommend everyone check out Code Blue Cam. Just like with any profession though, you have your bad apples and your good apples.

The latest video I saw reminded me of Super Troopers. The Sheriff and the City Cop were yelling at each other in front of a guy the city cop pulled over in county territory. They were threatening to arrest each other and throwing insults. Apparently GBI investigating this tiff between city and county cops.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 12, 2022)

It's all one sided. Biden and his pedophile son are both dirty as can be. The son is under "investigation" but is he really? Who gets raided? Trump. Most of the people causing damage during the so called "insurrection" were Democrat protesters trying to fire it up more. That info got buried though. If Republicans did 1/8 of the bullshit Dems get away with...OMG you would never hear the end of it!


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Lol to be fair, at this point, I hate cops as much as the average thug. Covid made me erase the thin blue line.
> 
> Funny story, my brother is a cop...I perpetually send him memes about uvalde cops tackling parents and shit.  Here's my last one...
> 
> ...


Cops are mostly glorified municipal fundraisers, honestly.  They’re a revenue stream for local and state governments.

I have friends who are cops and I say the same to them. I don’t hate the people who are cops on an individual level, I hate how the profession has become perverted.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> It's all one sided. Biden and his pedophile son are both dirty as can be. The son is under "investigation" but is he really? Who gets raided? Trump. Most of the people causing damage during the so called "insurrection" were Democrat protesters trying to fire it up more. That info got buried though. If Republicans did 1/8 of the bullshit Dems get away with...OMG you would never hear the end of it!


Come on man - that sounds too much like the crisis actors, it was antifa defense. No Trumpers did anything wrong. It was all crisis actors and antifa


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Come on man


It was in the papers here as 2 of them were from Sarasota Fl


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> It was in the papers here as 2 of them were from Sarasota Fl


I don't doubt that but the real question is do you believe it or do you believe what you saw with your eyes?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't doubt that but the real question is do you believe it or do you believe what you saw with your eyes?


I'm still failing to understand what you mean. I watched it live as it was unfolding and there wasn't any violence until Ashli Babbit got shot.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I'm still failing to understand what you mean. I watched it live as it was unfolding and there wasn't any violence until Ashli Babbit got shot.


all perspective I guess. It seems you only call something violence if someone gets shot. Someone getting pushed down, run over, things thrown at them, hit with a flag pole, squashed in a door trying to hold back a mob isn't violent. Breaking windows and forcing entry and attacking police without a gun isn't violence.
It is to me. Sure, not a ton of gore and guts but violence to me.

@Butch_C and @BigBaldBeardGuy actually we can all see the same videos and come to different conclusions as to what happened. I do get where you guys are coming from. It really is all about perspective. We get to choose what we believe. Thank god we aren't in a country where we are forced to believe things.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 12, 2022)

Was their some violence there, yes. Were the majority of people there violent, No. Did the people want to be heard, Yes. There were so many inconsistencies and red flags in the vote tabulation, of course some people are going to get angry. During rallies Trump was filling NFL stadiums to over capacity with people lining the roads, Biden couldn't fill a High School Gym. Biden is the exact image that young democrats say they hate, An 80 year old rich white man. He even pissed off a lot of UAW, the group as a whole still "backed" him but many said they wouldn't vote for him. Our UPS guy said most of his fellow workers were voting for Trump that was a huge change from the previous election. There were many reasons people were angry and still are. Fuck what would the media do if while trump was under investigation for BS reason number 89,339 and was ordered to turn over his computers, but he "wiped them all clean and destroyed the hard drives first? Answer honestly!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> all perspective I guess. It seems you only call something violence if someone gets shot. Someone getting pushed down, run over, things thrown at them, hit with a flag pole, squashed in a door trying to hold back a mob isn't violent. Breaking windows and forcing entry and attacking police without a gun isn't violence.
> It is to me. Sure, not a ton of gore and guts but violence to me.
> 
> @Butch_C and @BigBaldBeardGuy actually we can all see the same videos and come to different conclusions as to what happened. I do get where you guys are coming from. It really is all about perspective. We get to choose what we believe. Thank god we aren't in a country where we are forced to believe things.


Setting city blocks on fire and looting while spitting in cops faces is "mostly peaceful protesting".

I'm trying to be consistent so the Capital building was a "mostly peaceful protest" as well.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Setting city blocks on fire and looting while spitting in cops faces is "mostly peaceful protesting".
> 
> I'm trying to be consistent so the Capital building was a "mostly peaceful protest" as well.



Theres no logc or reason anymore.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Setting city blocks on fire and looting while spitting in cops faces is "mostly peaceful protesting".
> 
> I'm trying to be consistent so the Capital building was a "mostly peaceful protest" as well.


LOL- I see what you did there, nice
I agree with consistency which is why I jumped to conclusions without knowing any of the facts yet (or very little) about this warrant just like a Trumper would do. I assume he did something wrong, Trumpers say defund the FBI, they planted shit.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> LOL- I see what you did there, nice
> I agree with consistency which is why I jumped to conclusions without knowing any of the facts yet (or very little) about this warrant just like a Trumper would do. I assume he did something wrong, Trumpers say defund the FBI, they planted shit.



I say rework the FBI over the Steele dossier
Clear corruption and then some.

I go by things that have EVIDENCE

I cant comment on what Trump did or didnt do, as i dont have the evidence or any documentation.

When i say Comey, Strzok, and all the assistant directors did is literally corruption... its because it was shown in court


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> LOL- I see what you did there, nice
> I agree with consistency which is why I jumped to conclusions without knowing any of the facts yet (or very little) about this warrant just like a Trumper would do. I assume he did something wrong, Trumpers say defund the FBI, they planted shit.


You're back to generalities again. Lumping everyone as "Trumper" and collectively ALL "Trumpers" want the same. That's not factual.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

The whole “planted evidence” argument is pretty shot to shit.

Trump had two lawyers present at the scene and now one of his lawyers just said that the whole Trump family watched the raid live on CCTV.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I say rework the FBI over the Steele dossier
> Clear corruption and then some.
> 
> I go by things that have EVIDENCE
> ...


I don't really know a ton about that either. I can't really comment.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The whole “planted shit” argument is pretty shot to shit.
> 
> Trump had two lawyers present at the scene and now one of his lawyers just said that the whole Trump family watched the raid live on CCTV.


The lawyers were forced to watch from the street and were not allowed on the property.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You're back to generalities again. Lumping everyone as "Trumper" and collectively ALL "Trumpers" want the same. That's not factual.


I never said YOU were a Trumper. Are you a Trumper?
I guess I did lump all Trumpers. What I should have said is Fox News, NewsMax, OAN, far right GOP officials and those that believe what Trump types think the FBI should be defunded and they planted shit.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The lawyers were forced to watch from the street and were not allowed on the property.


Earlier Trump said EDIT: “suggested” that evidence was planted because “nobody was allowed to watch” but his own lawyer said that the whole family watched it on video.

They’re running out of straws pretty quickly.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Earlier Trump said that evidence was planted because “nobody was allowed to watch” but his own lawyer said that the whole family watched it on video.
> 
> They’re running out of straws pretty quickly.


I didn't see where Trump said that evidence was planted.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Hey guy's.  Remember when Hillary Clinton used DNC money to pay for phony Intel so the FBI could spy on a incumbent president?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 12, 2022)

I really wish people would stop calling it an insurrection. It wasn't a fucking insurrection.

A group of people made some stupid decisions. Selfies and dumb photos with a select few with their own agendas.

Because you know the building being filled with a bunch of idiots was a threat to democracy and our government.

Get your heads out of your collective asses.

If that was an insurrection. The Catholic Church is just and has never done harm


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 12, 2022)

all this because of some possibly classified documents that are being guarded 24/7 by the Secret Service? seems like an overreaction from the DOJ


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hey guy's.  Remember when Hillary Clinton used DNC money to pay for phony Intel so the FBI could spy on a incumbent president?


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I didn't see where Trump said that evidence was planted.


I’ll see if I can find it. He posted it on his social media website but it’s closed to registration for some odd reason.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I really wish people would stop calling it an insurrection. It wasn't a fucking insurrection.
> 
> A group of people made some stupid decisions. Selfies and dumb photos with a select few with their own agendas.
> 
> ...


They only call it an insurrection because the idiot box told them that's what it was.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’ll see if I can find it. He posted it on his social media website but it’s closed to registration for some odd reason.


I believe this is what you are referring to.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 26182












						DNC, Clinton campaign agree to Steele dossier funding fine
					

NEW YORK (AP) — Hillary Clinton’s 2016 presidential campaign and the Democratic National Committee have agreed to pay $113,000 to settle a Federal Election Commission investigation into whether they violated campaign finance law by misreporting spending on research that eventually became the...




					apnews.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/30/fec-dnc-clinton-campaign/
		


Even the WaPo lol


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I believe this is what you are referring to.
> 
> View attachment 26185


That would be the one. Seems odd that the FBI would leave the cameras on if having nobody watch them was the intent.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That would be the one. Seems odd that the FBI would leave the cameras on if having nobody watch them was the intent.


The FBI requested that the cameras be turned off, but that request was ignored.

And thank you for editing your previous post. Otherwise everything turns into a game of whisper down the lane.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That would be the one. Seems odd that the FBI would leave the cameras on if having nobody watch them was the intent.


Its all about telling your sheep what they need to hear.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The FBI requested that the cameras be turned off, but that request was ignored.
> 
> And thank you for editing your previous post. Otherwise everything turns into a game of whisper down the lane.


Proof of that? Or did you hear that on the news. Kilmeade was saying a photoshopped pic of the judge was real and at least one person here believed it.









						Fox News Airs Doctored Photo of Trump Raid Judge With Ghislaine Maxwell
					

A day later, Kilmeade tweeted that the fake image of the judge—who currently faces an onslaught of death threats—was shown purely “in jest.”



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517237470391324676

Hahahahhah.....c'mon!  Really ol boy? Jesus fucking Christ obam


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Proof of that? Or did you hear that on the news. Kilmeade was saying a photoshopped pic of the judge was real and at least one person here believed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof of what? The cameras? Trump posted that himself when he announced the raid was occurring.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't really know a ton about that either. I can't really comment.





Human_Backhoe said:


> Hey guy's.  Remember when Hillary Clinton used DNC money to pay for phony Intel so the FBI could spy on a incumbent president?



This

They launched a massive investigstion at Trump and spied on him.
Despite recieving word from the CIA that it was fabricated by Clinton and the DNC.

That the FBI was fully aware it was a lie and refused to investigate Clinton, despite having intelligence on her

Then the FBI Agents came up with a "Plan" to "Stop Trump from becoming president" through media lies a d slander about the investigstion

They even did it through Text messages and emails.... all the proof is there, comments from a VICE DIRECTOR, stuff like this.

"Trump is ahead jn the election, hes not going to actually win, is he?"
"No, we will stop him, don't worry"

Was a massive fiasco and is still ongoing

James Comey (Director of the FBI) buried evidence to protext Clinton and buried evidence that exonerated Trump

Was quite the mess
I can NEVER trust anyone in government ever again
Was worse than Watergate
Nixon broke into the DNC

Clinton and the Dems, spied, hacked, lied, used. the media to interfere in a democratic election


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Proof of what? The cameras? Trump posted that himself when he announced the raid was occurring.


No proof that the FBI asked the cameras be turned off and the request was ignored. Where did you hear this? Are you saying Trump said the FBI asked for the cameras to be turned off? Cuz that is a problem. The guy can't ever tell the truth.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> No proof that the FBI asked the cameras be turned off and the request was ignored. Where did you hear this? Are you saying Trump said the FBI asked for the cameras to be turned off? Cuz that is a problem. The guy can't ever tell the truth.


Ummm.... so you're circling around...



Test_subject said:


> Earlier Trump said EDIT: “suggested” that evidence was planted because “nobody was allowed to watch” but his own lawyer said that the whole family watched it on video.
> 
> They’re running out of straws pretty quickly.



How could the family WATCH if the cameras weren't turned off?

You realize that Trump wasn't even there right?

His son Eric was the one that was there.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 12, 2022)

Y'all got hard ons for hanging trump no matter what. No matter how it happens. WTF is wrong with you. It's one man. Why not focus on the current person who is currently destroying our country.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ummm.... so you're circling around...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you believe Trump in this case. I do not. The guy is embellishing to get his sheep riled up.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Y'all got hard ons for hanging trump no matter what. No matter how it happens. WTF is wrong with you. It's one man. Why not focus on the current person who is currently destroying our country.


@lifter6973 is the OG "I'm not a crazy conspiracy theorist" conspiracy theorist. He believes EVERYTHING the news reports on Trump.

Yet Trump has been a free man, not even charged with anything.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Y'all got hard ons for hanging trump no matter what. No matter how it happens. WTF is wrong with you. It's one man. Why not focus on the current person who is currently destroying our country.


I focus on plenty of other things. What I don't get is how people think one corrupt person is the best thing since sliced bread and has all the answers for our country. No President accomplishes anything on their own. It really is a cult with this former disgraced President.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> so you believe Trump in this case. I do not. The guy is embellishing to get his sheep riled up.


You don't get to use the word "sheep". Us redneck dumbfuck Trumpers created that and used it to describe the idiots that believed Fauci and the masks work mandates. Pick a different word!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I focus on plenty of other things. What I don't get is how people think one corrupt person is the best thing since sliced bread and has all the answers for our country. No President accomplishes anything on their own. It really is a cult with this former disgraced President.


Generalities... generalities... generalities.

This is the kind of thing that pisses me off as much as you get pissed off when someone tells you "You're a democrat".


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I focus on plenty of other things. What I don't get is how people think one corrupt person is the best thing since sliced bread and has all the answers for our country. No President accomplishes anything on their own. It really is a cult with this former disgraced President.


And Trump hasn't been President for a bit now.... What's going to allow you to move on?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 12, 2022)

ORANGE MAN BAD... JFUDUSBJXJXJSHHSHSHSJZJJZJXJXHXHSJDJJDUXJUDUDIDIJDHDJXHHHDJSUEUHEUD


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 12, 2022)

Hurrrrr durrrr durrrrr durrrr


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You don't get to use the word "sheep". Us redneck dumbfuck Trumpers created that and used it to describe the idiots that believed Fauci and the masks work mandates. Pick a different word!


the term 'sheep' never existed before that?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Generalities... generalities... generalities.
> 
> This is the kind of thing that pisses me off as much as you get pissed off when someone tells you "You're a democrat".


I said people, I didn't say any particular group or party. I didn't even say Trumper.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> And Trump hasn't been President for a bit now.... What's going to allow you to move on?


I have moved on. Trump has not. He has to be in the news one way or the other.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I said people, I didn't say any particular group or party. I didn't even say Trumper.


A “cult”


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> A “cult”


but I didn't say which people were in the cult


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> but I didn't say which people were in the cult


Im not grouping you in here. I mean people that blindy follow him no matter what.
PS- I am not trying to insult anyone here for their opinions. Not my intention at all. I am just trying to give my opinion on Trump and people that blindly follow him. I don't consider anyone on this forum as people that blindly follow him.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Im not grouping you in here. I mean people that blindy follow him no matter what.


Ok. 

I don’t know whether people blindly follow him. Maybe. I know he has people that support his ideas and supported his administration.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Ok.
> 
> I don’t know whether people blindly follow him. Maybe. I know he has people that support his ideas and supported his administration.


well I dont think you blindly follow him. I think our back and forth has been interesting. I always try to get different perspective. I know you are level headed.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517237470391324676
> 
> Hahahahhah.....c'mon!  Really ol boy? Jesus fucking Christ obam



Lol pot calling the kettle black. 

Obama the man that tried to imprison James Risen of the New York times....









						Why The Obama Administration Wants This Journalist In Jail
					

James Risen is public enemy No. 1.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




And notoriously ordered the extrajudicial killing of and Americans (Anwar Awlaki) and his 16 year old American son...in SEPARATE DRONE STRIKES. 

Anwar:









						The Lessons of Anwar al-Awlaki (Published 2015)
					

Four years after the United States assassinated the radical cleric in a drone strike, his influence on jihadists is greater than ever. Was there a better way to stop him?




					www.nytimes.com
				




Son: 









						Awlaki Family Protests U.S. Killing of Anwar Awlaki's Teen Son
					

The family of radical Islamic cleric Anwar al-Awlaki has issued a statement condemning the killing of Awlaki and of Awlaki's teen son, and accusing the U.S. of lying about the younger Awlaki's age in order to "clear itself from the killing of the innocents." Anwar al-Awlaki, an al Qaeda leader...




					abcnews.go.com
				




But not to be outdone...trump ordered the strike that killed his daughter:









						Eight-year-old American girl 'killed in Yemen raid approved by Trump'
					

Anwar al-Awlaki’s daughter, Nawar, may have been fatally shot in intelligence operation on al-Qaida that left at least 14 people, including a US commando, dead




					www.theguardian.com
				




So 1) don't call me a trumper. I'm fair and and objective.

And 2) Obama was a drone strike king that attacked the press... literally but got a pass because he was black. Then wants to lecture me on the truth. What a sack of dog shit.

I don't believe the press is free and I don't think the government is honest. Hell I think they are both evil. So when it comes out that trump reportedly has super gay fissile material black plutonium mega dildos, i don't care. He probably got them from our newly appointed weird ass nuke drag tranny. 

System is too corrupt. Some of you people are just as corrupt and apparently embrace it. 

It's a low IQ take to embrace it....then call me a sheep while sitting in a pile of your own wool. 

But I've never called you evil...I just look down on you for being stupid. Pity if anything. 

Obviously, @Human_Backhoe , I didn't direct the latter part of this at you. You're a good man...that can't shoot for shit.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Lol pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> Obama the man that tried to imprison James Risen of the New York times....
> 
> ...


Ok you Trumper sheep.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

He was a drone king except he and Hillary let the drones and Jet pilots we had in East Africa sit there armed, ready to go, and continue to be told to stand down, repeatedly while Benghazi got destroyed. I was there for this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> He was a drone king except he and Hillary let the drones and Jet pilots we had in East Africa sit there armed, ready to go, and continue to be told to stand down, repeatedly while Benghazi got destroyed. I was there for this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah.  That was fucking disgusting. On top of that what just happened in Afghanistan...


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 12, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Lol pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> Obama the man that tried to imprison James Risen of the New York times....
> 
> ...


Obama also showed how much he deserved his Peace Prize by ordering drone strikes on first responders to victims of initial drone strikes. 

He doesn’t get the moral high ground.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Obama also showed how much he deserved his Peace Prize by ordering drone strikes on first responders to victims of initial drone strikes.
> 
> He doesn’t get the moral high ground.



Not one of these fucking cunts deserve shit. Not one of them can be considered moral.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

They would all let any American die for their benefit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

"China is one of the freest societies in the world."







Nancy Pelosi 

Shows what they think of your freedoms lol.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> He was a drone king except he and Hillary let the drones and Jet pilots we had in East Africa sit there armed, ready to go, and continue to be told to stand down, repeatedly while Benghazi got destroyed. I was there for this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sequestration was also fun during this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Y'all got hard ons for hanging trump no matter what. No matter how it happens. WTF is wrong with you. It's one man. Why not focus on the current person who is currently destroying our country.



It's astonishing that so many powerful and "important" people have let one man rule their thoughts for the last 6+ years. That's what you would call rent free.

One fucking man. Is there any wonder as to why he has an ego the size of China?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

You're welcome


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 26199



Is like to pop that cork right in her eye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> No proof that the FBI asked the cameras be turned off and the request was ignored. Where did you hear this? Are you saying Trump said the FBI asked for the cameras to be turned off? Cuz that is a problem. The guy can't ever tell the truth.



The FBI requested to trumps on site lawyer to have the cameras turned off which she refused to do.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 26199


We need a damn vomit button


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 12, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> We need a damn vomit button



Thank me for my service.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Thank me for my service.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 12, 2022)

You're the devil


Human_Backhoe said:


> You're welcome


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Somebody get her a CAB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> The FBI requested to trumps on site lawyer to have the cameras turned off which she refused to do.


I get you two believe that, but what is the source?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> It's astonishing that so many powerful and "important" people have let one man rule their thoughts for the last 6+ years. That's what you would call rent free.
> 
> One fucking man. Is there any wonder as to why he has an ego the size of China?


Ima focus on you now SuperMisterGod


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I get you two believe that, but what is the source?


What part don’t you believe? The part where the FBI requested the video be turned off or the part where the family refused to turn it off?

But more importantly, why the fuck does it matter?

The video stayed on so it’ll help show what actually happened. Isn’t that good? It will show nothing was “planted” right?

Sometimes you argue just to argue. (Edit: and if you respond with “no I don’t” Imma leave now and be in Texas in time to kick your ass before dinner tomorrow!)


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What part don’t you believe? The part where the FBI requested the video be turned off or the part where the family refused to turn it off?
> 
> But more importantly, why the fuck does it matter?
> 
> ...


Why won't you tell where you heard it. I don't believe for a second the FBI requested that. More bullshit.
I know you don't believe in what the MSM says, so what is this great source of information for this particular nugget?


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> He was a drone king except he and Hillary let the drones and Jet pilots we had in East Africa sit there armed, ready to go, and continue to be told to stand down, repeatedly while Benghazi got destroyed. I was there for this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lost a friend in that attack , guy I played Eve Online with he was the head diplomat for Goon. Some of the guys knew who he was in the real world some didn't others thought he was just a gamer genius. Vile Rat was a good dude real name was Sean Smith, damn good dude. 

He had freaky shit go on before depending on where he was , like Iraq and tell us some of what was happening but that night he said some shit like ,,  i'm assuming we don't die tonight there was one of the guards seen taking pictures of the place 

Then a few hours later it was under attack , he was on Jabber when it happened , its like skype sort of. FUCK and GUNFIRE .. and those were the last two words ,  he never came back online.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Why won't you tell where you heard it. I don't believe for a second the FBI requested that. More bullshit.
> I know you don't believe in what the MSM says, so what is this great source of information for this particular nugget?


Fine. 

Christ. 

Here’s your source you little bitch. His attorney Christina Bobb. 









						Trump's Attorney Says He Watched the FBI Search in NYC via Security Feed
					

The former president was 'actually able to see the whole thing,' his attorney said in a Thursday interview




					people.com


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fine.
> 
> Christ.
> 
> ...


Ok, but People.com is worse than MSM and you believe that reporting in this article? I don't. Its fine though, we don't agree on everything. I just wanted to know where you heard it and now I know. Thanks.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Ok, but People.com is worse than MSM and you believe that reporting in this article? I don't. Its fine though, we don't agree on everything. I just wanted to know where you heard it and now I know. Thanks.


Omg. 

It’s a direct quote from his attorney. That’s a big difference from when MSM says “a source….” Those are bullshit. 

Naming a source is journalism. It’s from the AP not People. It’s everywhere. Use google you dumbfuck.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 26211


@BigBaldBeardGuy is sort of right about me liking to argue


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> I lost a friend in that attack , guy I played Eve Online with he was the head diplomat for Goon. Some of the guys knew who he was in the real world some didn't others thought he was just a gamer genius. Vile Rat was a good dude real name was Sean Smith, damn good dude.
> 
> He had freaky shit go on before depending on where he was , like Iraq and tell us some of what was happening but that night he said some shit like ,, i'm assuming we don't die tonight there was one of the guards seen taking pictures of the place
> 
> Then a few hours later it was under attack , he was on Jabber when it happened , its like skype sort of. FUCK and GUNFIRE .. and those were the last two words , he never came back online.



Fucking hate that bro. A lot of damn good men died that night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Omg.
> 
> It’s a direct quote from his attorney. That’s a big difference from when MSM says “a source….” Those are bullshit.
> 
> Naming a source is journalism. It’s from the AP not People. It’s everywhere. Use google you dumbfuck.


Its a People.com article. I don't trust the reporting or the lawyer. AP or not, AP is MSM too. You see how that works 2 ways now?
That lawyer is deep state. 2 ways. She is a Proud Boy. Crisis Actor. She is lying.


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @BigBaldBeardGuy is sort of right about me liking to argue


Oh hell yeah i don't take any stock in this at all feelz wise ,, 

 This is just old men at the local store having coffee and ball busting over politics ,, like i said before ,, eventually that young waitress with the short skirts gonna walk by and were allllll gonna turn to watch ,, and forget what we were talking about haaaahahah


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Fucking hate that bro. A lot of damn good men died that night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whole thing gets my piss hot to this day. Just no fucking need of it.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Whole thing gets my piss hot to this day. Just no fucking need of it.



Never was man. We could have annihilated them in a matter of seconds dude. Even Danger close, no problem. Especially with the infrastructure of that embassy. That never should have happened


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

If you watch zero dark thirty, it shows in there when they initially tried to leave camp lemonnier and were like wtf? Stand down? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> If you watch zero dark thirty, it shows in there when they initially tried to leave camp lemonnier and were like wtf? Stand down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a good watch? the movie?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Is that a good watch? the movie?



Yeah bro, you gotta check that out. Shit I’m sorry, 13 hours is the movie. I always get those two mixed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Its a People.com article. I don't trust the reporting or the lawyer. AP or not, AP is MSM too. You see how that works 2 ways now?
> That lawyer is deep state. 2 ways. She is a Proud Boy. Crisis Actor. She is lying.


Dude. You suck. 

Let me hold you by your little retarded hand and walk you through it. 

She is quoted because she spoke immediately after the raid. 

She said that the FBI requested that the security cameras be turned off but they refused. The cameras were left on and Trump was actually able to view it all unfold. There’s no planted evidence. If the cameras were turned off then YOU would have your wet dream come true and it would be Trumps word (obviously all lies) against the FBI (obviously all true). So the video cameras ON benefit YOU, you dumb twat. 

Do you grasp it yet or do I need to get the crayons out again. The last time you bit the orange crayon so I’m going to have a hard time drawing Trump.


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

This is the one to watch lifter


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dude. You suck.
> 
> Let me hold you by your little retarded hand and walk you through it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't believe her or any of the reports. Its MSM, they are part of deep state. That's my point, I'm not picking and choosing when I decide to believe MSM or anyone they interview, Im saying they are all corrupt and deep state from the start.....to the finish....


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

Talking about something that will make a real grown ass man cry, that shit right there. There’s no excuse for it, there really isn’t. We had more than enough firepower, manpower, weaponry, you name it. Not to mention all of the “special skill sets” there. Some of them went against orders, and you see that in the movie. That’s the kind of men this country needs more of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, I don't believe her or any of the reports. Its MSM, they are part of deep state. That's my point, I'm not picking and choosing when I decide to believe MSM or anyone they interview, Im saying they are all corrupt and deep state from the start.....to the finish....


I’ll just believe Trump then


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’ll just believe Trump then


I can respect that. I still love ya


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Talking about something that will make a real grown ass man cry, that shit right there. There’s no excuse for it, there really isn’t. We had more than enough firepower, manpower, weaponry, you name it. Not to mention all of the “special skill sets” there. Some of them went against orders, and you see that in the movie. That’s the kind of men this country needs more of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When politics get in the way of good mens lives.... thats when i get pissed.

Avoidable.

Someone wants to fuck around, then we need to show them what the consequences are.

Fuck politics, fuck "Right or wrong"
What happened to no one left behind, and not taking shit.

Politicians should shut their whore mouths and let the military habdle situations like that.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> When politics get in the way of good mens lives.... thats when i get pissed.
> 
> Avoidable.
> 
> ...



Fucking dead on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd (Aug 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dude. You suck.
> 
> Let me hold you by your little retarded hand and walk you through it.
> 
> ...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 13, 2022)

So things are getting more clear. He's under investigation for:


Violating the Espionage Act
Obstruction of Justice
Criminal handling of government records.
*1 set of records was marked Top Secret/SCI*
3 sets were marked Top Secret
4 sets were marked Secret
3 sets were marked confidential

It's the TS/SCI documents that will fook him. When I's in the army, my CO was a 35-Series MOS with a TS/SCI clearance when we were in Somalia. I actually reached out to him today and asked what would happen if he were caught with the same docs the DOJ was searching for. He said, without hesitating, that he'd be hanged. No amount of public uprising or political support saves ye from that one. He's fooked. 

The real question is: just how fooked is US national security as a result?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Why won't you tell where you heard it. I don't believe for a second the FBI requested that. More bullshit.
> I know you don't believe in what the MSM says, so what is this great source of information for this particular nugget?











						U.S. Repeals Propaganda Ban, Spreads Government-Made News to Americans
					

For decades, a so-called anti-propaganda law prevented the U.S. government's mammoth broadcasting arm from delivering programming to American audiences.




					foreignpolicy.com


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 13, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> U.S. Repeals Propaganda Ban, Spreads Government-Made News to Americans
> 
> 
> For decades, a so-called anti-propaganda law prevented the U.S. government's mammoth broadcasting arm from delivering programming to American audiences.
> ...


What did I tell you about posting this shit?! You are getting the whip later tonight boy!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> What did I tell you about posting this shit?! You are getting the whip later tonight boy!


🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 13, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> So things are getting more clear. He's under investigation for:
> 
> 
> Violating the Espionage Act
> ...


Not fucked at all. 

Obama had 30 million pages that he returned after he realized they were in his possession. 

Do you think Trump packed up his own boxes when he moved out of the White House?

The Presidents aren’t spending their final days packing and getting ready for the big moving day.


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Not fucked at all.
> 
> Obama had 30 million pages that he returned after he realized they were in his possession.
> 
> ...


No he didnt hahahaha again with this lie ... Obamas 30k pages were approved and were recieved by a Federal handling facility ,, ,stop repeating propaganda LOL

Trump STOLE top secret nuke docs ,, he belongs in prison for life.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yano said:


> No he didnt hahahaha again with this lie ... Obamas 30k pages were approved and were recieved by a Federal handling facility ,, ,stop repeating propaganda LOL
> 
> Trump STOLE top secret nuke docs ,, he belongs in prison for life.



Innocent until proven guilty.
Not much else to say lol.


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Innocent until proven guilty.
> Not much else to say lol.


He can scream I didnt do it until the cows come home , ,when the cops find shit  they have a warrant for hidden in your home ,, you're not considered innocent hahaha , but that was cute.


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

An when our place got raided there was no weeks of phone calls subpoenas lawyer calls , no can we watch ? bullshit haahahaha

There was an entry team , when i moved he moved , Police and I was staring down mp5's within seconds whole first floor was full of dudes

They went in and retrieved documents that were taken by some one that shouldnt be in possession of them ,,, this was by no means a true raid

Trust that from some ones that's seen the real 6 in the morning shit and gone on the ride in my drawers.

ps so i dont look like some creepo - room mate sold a lot of weed back then way more than even the rest of us realized , they had been watching the house for 7 months , had hours of tapes , phone calls , you name it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yano said:


> He can scream I didnt do it until the cows come home , ,when the cops find shit  they have a warrant for hidden in your home ,, you're not considered innocent hahaha , but that was cute.





Yano said:


> An when our place got raided there was no weeks of phone calls subpoenas lawyer calls , no can we watch ? bullshit haahahaha
> 
> There was an entry team , when i moved he moved , Police and I was staring down mp5's within seconds whole first floor was full of dudes
> 
> ...



So if a raid means guilt.

Why arent you currently in prison?

Im confused.

In your first comment, you've condemned a man to guilt based off of a warrent.

In the second comment, youre a free man, despite having your home raided by a team.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 13, 2022)

Yano said:


> No he didnt hahahaha again with this lie ... Obamas 30k pages were approved and were recieved by a Federal handling facility ,, ,stop repeating propaganda LOL
> 
> Trump STOLE top secret nuke docs ,, he belongs in prison for life.


Propaganda? Lol. 

Oh Trump STOLE??? Fuck, I guess I missed that trial and conviction too. I gotta stop taking naps. I miss a lot of the stuff you guys are watching.


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So if a raid means guilt.
> 
> Why arent you currently in prison?
> 
> ...


10k in lawyers , time served , 3 years probation , fines out my ass lost my license for a year ,, this was 1989 in Jersey , Passaic County Narcotics Task Force


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yano said:


> 10k in lawyers , time served , 3 years probation , fines out my ass lost my license for a year ,, this was 1989 in Jersey , Passaic County Narcotics Task Force



Gotcha, understood.
But you have to admit, charges don't automatically equate guilt right?

If that was the case, we could just elimate the DOJ and all judges, just let the police decide whos guilty or innocent.


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gotcha, understood.
> But you have to admit, charges don't automatically equate guilt right?
> 
> If that was the case, we could just elimate the DOJ and all judges, just let the police decide whos guilty or innocent.


Right on 

An while these documents are in his possession there would have to be a way to link him to either actually taking it himself or some one coming forward saying they were directly told by him to keep them. 

Let's face it , he didn't pack or move any boxes by himself no President does. I think to truly be able to charge him under the espionage act they will need a direct chain of evidence that can prove he told or took them. 

Other than that it will all be a big bag of wind , blamed on clerics and librarians , some one will be fined and the news will cycle the next killer disease we all need to run in  fear from.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 13, 2022)

Yano said:


> Right on
> 
> An while these documents are in his possession there would have to be a way to link him to either actually taking it himself or some one coming forward saying they were directly told by him to keep them.
> 
> ...


I can agree with this. It’s how I see it too. It gives the news something to be dramatic about for the next few days.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yano said:


> Right on
> 
> An while these documents are in his possession there would have to be a way to link him to either actually taking it himself or some one coming forward saying they were directly told by him to keep them.
> 
> ...



Pretty much
Its just another thing to try and knock him down a notch.
Even if he did it, he wont serve a second for it.

I dont really see the point in all of this childish politicking by either side

Its getting pretty fucking tiresom

BTW
Go get your monkeypox vaccine, didnt ya hear? it can kill you!!!!!
Doooom and glooooom


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Pretty much
> Its just another thing to try and knock him down a notch.
> Even if he did it, he wont serve a second for it.
> 
> ...


Vaccine vaccine vaccine !!
I got the last one to shut the ol lady up but im done with that shit haahahaha

Fucking monkey pox - manifests most commonly as macular pustular lesions at areas on the body exposed to the virus, including as painful lesions in the genital region that can take two to three weeks to completely heal. These lesions may have very high titers of infectious monkeypox virus present, and until the lesions completely heal over, these individuals can potentially spread the virus further to others.

So 3 weeks of painful zits and hating it ,, ok that sucks , misery and woe 

The fucking vaccine - ACAM2000, which is administered as a single dose, must be given by a multiple puncture technique in the skin with a bifurcated needle, and the live vaccine virus is shed from the vaccination site and can spread to other parts of the body or to other people. Therefore, appropriate care of the vaccination site is required until it is completely healed, which may take four weeks or longer.

ACAM2000 may cause myocarditis and pericarditis. In studies, about 1 in every 175 persons who got the vaccine for the first time may have experienced myocarditis and/or pericarditis. Other serious side effects of ACAM2000 include swelling of the brain or spinal cord, problems with the vaccination site becoming infected, and accidental infection of the eye.

Just WTF - The vaccine is worse than the fucking disease for Christ sakes !!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yano said:


> Vaccine vaccine vaccine !!
> I got the last one to shut the ol lady up but im done with that shit haahahaha
> 
> Fucking monkey pox - manifests most commonly as macular pustular lesions at areas on the body exposed to the virus, including as painful lesions in the genital region that can take two to three weeks to completely heal. These lesions may have very high titers of infectious monkeypox virus present, and until the lesions completely heal over, these individuals can potentially spread the virus further to others.
> ...



Jesus christ

Hard pass


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> Hard pass


No doubt and thats all from their own website on it hahahaha like ,, Thanks but i'm trying to cut back on the brain swelling , lookin to buy a new hat.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yano said:


> No doubt and thats all from their own website on it hahahaha like ,, Thanks but i'm trying to cut back on the brain swelling , lookin to buy a new hat.



Me too,
But im retarded enough
Any more brain swelling and im on the short bus


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Me too,
> But im retarded enough
> Any more brain swelling and im on the short bus


I got tossed off the short bus, apparently its frowned upon to swing from the straps they hooked the wheel chair kids in with and shout ,, I am not an animal !!! out the window 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 13, 2022)

Current vibes


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)

Let me tell you some thing Mr Bunker .... No let me tell you some thing Mr Stivic ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 13, 2022)

dont worry liberals soon it will be trump time again ...then its pay back


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

This pot needed some stirring
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> This pot needed some stirring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 26242






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 13, 2022)

TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com
				




Bump


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> TikTok - Make Your Day
> 
> 
> TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.
> ...



Omfg that’s amazing hahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Omfg that’s amazing hahahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We need to be able to laugh at our selves. The only way I know how is gay sex jokes.


----------



## Cochino (Aug 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Yeah.  That was fucking disgusting. On top of that what just happened in Afghanistan...


This is why I hate our government.  We  are a war mongering nation all so the politicians can make money.

My SIl server in the  military  for 4 years. 19 year old sergeant in Iraqi.  His brother is an Army Ranger, still enlisted, served in Afghanistan and is currently training Navy Seals in CA. I also have several friends who were/are career military and they all have 2 things in common.

1) They don't like you thanking them for their service.

2) They absolutely hate our government.  They respect their superiors but loathe anything Federal Government and for good reason. 

Government doesn't give a shit about them. 

The one think I liked about Trump is that he didn't put 'boots on the ground. '  There was peace during his time and there would be peace now if he were still in office.

What we have now is the worst administration in our history and the 2nd weakest behind Carter.

Fuck the government and fuck the politicians.  99% of them are scum , especially those inside the beltway.


----------



## Yano (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Cochino (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> When politics get in the way of good mens lives.... thats when i get pissed.
> 
> Avoidable.
> 
> ...


Yes totally avoidable. Kinda relevant, my SIL committed suicide on Dec. 14. He suffered from PTSD. None to veryittle help from the VA (a total joke imo?). Psychiatric puts him on antidepressants which imo fucked him up more.

The government doesn't  care about our veterans or those serving. 22 suicides a day by veterans is way too many.

I'm fucked in the head more each day asking myself why? He had everything to live for. Came back from the army, went to college and got a degree in criminal justice.  He was working for an oilfield service company part time and after graduation, they made him a really good offer. Way more $$$ than any LEO could ever make and was happy.  He worked hard and came straight home everyday and spent his time with his two children.  He was the best husband and father  a man could ask for. 

I felt so secure and didn't worry at all. People don't realize when shit like this happens, it changes everyone's life.

My daughter and grandkids seem to be adjusting well. My daughter is a cardiovascular nurse practitioner so finances aren't a problem.  

I just worry 24/7 how my grandkids are going to turn out not having their father. Nobody can replace him. 

Hee, my ex and his siblings thank me for being strong and being there making all the arrangements while they were grieving. 

I'm seriously fucked in the head. I get so mad that I punch holes in the wall. Cursing him asking why. It's put a strain on my relationship, so much so that my girlfriend moved out. 

I don't blame her but I fucking don't care.

I know I need help. I hold this shit inside publicly.  Nobody suspects anything is wrong. I just dont know where to turn. I'm not going to a fucking psychiatrist so he can put me on pills just to fuck me up more and escape reality.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 13, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Yes totally avoidable. Kinda relevant, my SIL committed suicide on Dec. 14. He suffered from PTSD. None to veryittle help from the VA (a total joke imo?). Psychiatric puts him on antidepressants which imo fucked him up more.
> 
> The government doesn't  care about our veterans or those serving. 22 suicides a day by veterans is way too many.
> 
> ...




Only reason I'm saying shit is because of what we do. 

You and I are already behind the 8 ball. We have the highest suicide rate of any profession. I feel that same fucking rage every moment of every day. I really don't know if it ever gets better.  Your SIL just like us is isolated.  Don't take the pills it doesn't do shit but make it worse.  


Having friends is hard.  Wtf is there left to talk about? There is a disconnect between people like your son in law and us and the majority of society.  

It's fucked.  I wish I could offer something of more value.  I don't know what to say because I don't know the answer myself.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 13, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Yes totally avoidable. Kinda relevant, my SIL committed suicide on Dec. 14. He suffered from PTSD. None to veryittle help from the VA (a total joke imo?). Psychiatric puts him on antidepressants which imo fucked him up more.
> 
> The government doesn't  care about our veterans or those serving. 22 suicides a day by veterans is way too many.
> 
> ...


You don't have to be on meds but just going to a psychiatrist can help in other ways. They can evaluate and give you a 'plan' to follow without meds. I'm not saying it will work but may be worth a shot. What would you have to lose?
Sorry to hear you are struggling and hope it gets better.


----------



## Cochino (Aug 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Only reason I'm saying shit is because of what we do.
> 
> You and I are already behind the 8 ball. We have the highest suicide rate of any profession. I feel that same fucking rage every moment of every day. I really don't know if it ever gets better.  Your SIL just like us is isolated.  Don't take the pills it doesn't do shit but make it worse.
> 
> ...





Human_Backhoe said:


> Only reason I'm saying shit is because of what we do.
> 
> You and I are already behind the 8 ball. We have the highest suicide rate of any profession. I feel that same fucking rage every moment of every day. I really don't know if it ever gets better.  Your SIL just like us is isolated.  Don't take the pills it doesn't do shit but make it worse.
> 
> ...


100% all of what you said.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 13, 2022)

trump/mtg 2024


----------



## Cochino (Aug 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You don't have to be on meds but just going to a psychiatrist can help in other ways. They can evaluate and give you a 'plan' to follow without meds. I'm not saying it will work but may be worth a shot. What would you have to lose?
> Sorry to hear you are struggling and hope it gets better.


No that's not the way it works. Already been down that road.  They don't have time to listen to you.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 13, 2022)

Cochino said:


> No that's not the way it works. Already been down that road.  They don't have time to listen to you.


Finding decent mental Healthcare gets harder and harder, but good practitioners do still exist


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Yes totally avoidable. Kinda relevant, my SIL committed suicide on Dec. 14. He suffered from PTSD. None to veryittle help from the VA (a total joke imo?). Psychiatric puts him on antidepressants which imo fucked him up more.
> 
> The government doesn't  care about our veterans or those serving. 22 suicides a day by veterans is way too many.
> 
> ...


Sorey to hear all of that Brother.
Seems like its the good dudes that go through the shit.


Cochino said:


> No that's not the way it works. Already been down that road.  They don't have time to listen to you.



Yeah and no
Helped me a lot, but then again i have paranoid delusions and clinical depression

As for the anger
For me personally a shrink didnt do anything for me man.
Just gotta work through it in our own ways and do what needs to be done ya know?

But at the end of the day, youre a tough dude, i hope you get through this shit and out the other side my friend.

Good luck


----------



## Cochino (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sorey to hear all of that Brother.
> Seems like its the good dudes that go through the shit.
> 
> 
> ...


I  just keep reminding myself that patience and time is the healing process.


----------



## Cochino (Aug 13, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Finding decent mental Healthcare gets harder and harder, but good practitioners do still exist


I have good Healthcare but there are only 2 practitioners in my area that are accepting new patients and I have been to both. 

I would have to go to San Antonio which is 21/2 hours away. I  just don't have the time right now.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 13, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Sorey to hear all of that Brother.
> Seems like its the good dudes that go through the shit.
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. I've got a whole host of unpleasant mental problems and know how marooned they can make you feel.

Therapy is no cure, but it can help. Personally, I can say that I probably would've offed myself years ago had I not started taking responsibility for my own mental health. Things are still mostly terrible, but I now feel as though I've at least got some defenses built up.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 13, 2022)

In any case, my PM box is open to any of you who feels in need of an ear to bend.


----------



## Cochino (Aug 13, 2022)

Reading this helps tremendously.  I know I'm not alone in this and there are people far worse off.

I'm a lucky man. I've  been blessed.  Just going through a rough patch right now.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 13, 2022)

Cochino said:


> I  just keep reminding myself that patience and time is the healing process.



Forced healing, ya know?
Kinda like pushing the gear, push the healing.

Wether that means taking some time to do something you enjoy, buying a new and dope gun.

Try treating yourself a little better brother


TODAY said:


> Agreed. I've got a whole host of unpleasant mental problems and know how marooned they can make you feel.
> 
> Therapy is no cure, but it can help. Personally, I can say that I probably would've offed myself years ago had I not started taking responsibility for my own mental health. Things are still mostly terrible, but I now feel as though I've at least got some defenses built up.



Yeah, some low points for sure man.

Side note
Doc said im doing great and its only a problem if i actually start BELIEVING the delusions lol


----------



## GSgator (Aug 13, 2022)

FBI really screwed up this time . Equal justice is one thing but this is just another attempt to stop him from getting into office .From what I’ve gathered they were in communication with trumps lawyers working something out prior to this why not just get these sensitive classified documents prior if they were so important.  These deranged crazy fuckers have been after him for years. I bet Trump is the most investigated person in the world yet he is still a free man  he is the lefts greatest threat and they know it









						Ep. 1829 An FBI Agent Blows The Cover Off The Mar a Lago Raid
					

In this episode, I conduct a shocking interview with a former FBI agent who blows the cover off of the outrageous Mar a L...




					bongino.com


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> trump/mtg 2024


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 26252
> View attachment 26253
> View attachment 26254
> View attachment 26255



Want some fucking AOC memes? Or are you gonna quit acting like a democrat bitch?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Want some fucking AOC memes? Or are you gonna quit acting like a democrat bitch?



*Here for the big tiddy AOC memes* 😐


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Want some fucking AOC memes? Or are you gonna quit acting like a democrat bitch?


if its got her phat ass in them ,, you post away damn it ,, post away


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

Joliver said:


> *Here for the big tiddy AOC memes* 😐


I been skeptical of them for a while now ... perhaps were being slightly decieved , I present into evidence exhibit TT

This to me looks like some foam padded strapless wonder bra shit

I might be wrong it's not like im an expert in lingerie but ,, if those were all her she would have some bra straps showing as well right ?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Want some fucking AOC memes? Or are you gonna quit acting like a democrat bitch?


Up your AI bra


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> I been skeptical of them for a while now ... perhaps were being slightly decieved , I present into evidence exhibit TT
> 
> This to me looks like some foam padded strapless wonder bra shit
> 
> ...


 Damn, she gonna have to give us all a naked pic with her snatch spread too so we can make a more informed conclusion.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Up your AI bra


My AI is fine I’m just tired of hearing your clucking from that vaginer of yours. Give that snatch a break.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2022)

fucking liberals ...Hopefully i get to kick out some blue hair fuckttard lib tonite


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> My AI is fine I’m just tired of hearing your clucking from that vaginer of yours. Give that snatch a break.


I'm sorry I made fun of MTG. She is brilliant and does a wonderful job. Def not part of the GQP.
What is GQP?  Well, here is a breakdown.
You got traditional GOP, then further right of that, you have Trumpers and at the very far right you have GQP (yeah, way worse than Trump).
Now just to be clear, you know I am not democrat but rather traditional GOP. I won't speculate what you are. I don't really care.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> fucking liberals ...Hopefully i get to kick out some blue hair fuckttard lib tonite


You gonna have to turn in your man card if you happen to get stomped by a blue haired liberal.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Now just to be clear, you know I am not democrat but rather traditional GOP.



Greasy Old Pervert?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Greasy Old Pervert?


Greasy- Sometimes
Old- Yeah pretty much
Pervert - Definitely


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I'm sorry I made fun of MTG. She is brilliant and does a wonderful job. Def not part of the GQP.
> What is GQP?  Well, here is a breakdown.
> You got traditional GOP, then further right of that, you have Trumpers and at the very far right you have GQP (yeah, way worse than Trump).
> Now just to be clear, you know I am not democrat but rather traditional GOP. I won't speculate what you are. I don't really care.


What’s GQP stand for?

I don’t really support MTG, but I do like that she’s not a traditional politician. Reminds me of how any normal average person would be if they actually won. 

How is it characterized as “way worse than Trump”? You have a very difficult time differentiating between politics and personality. You’ve said a hundred times you don’t like Trump, the man, but did you like his politics? Or you can’t see past “orange idiot”. 

It’s the politics I like to look at. Not the personality. I can look past Biden’s terrible personality and see that his politics suck worse than any other US President.


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

So this might help explain at least why they went to get the documents ,, seems Donnie's lawyer told the Justice Dept they had gone through it all and returned every thing classified  and signed off on it. 

Things are starting to make a bit more sense at least 








						Trump Lawyer Told Justice Dept. That Classified Material Had Been Returned
					

At least one lawyer for former President Donald Trump signed a written statement in June asserting that all material marked as classified and held in boxes in a storage area at Trump’s Mar-a-Lago residence and club had been returned to the government, four people with knowledge of the document...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What’s GQP stand for?
> 
> I don’t really support MTG, but I do like that she’s not a traditional politician. Reminds me of how any normal average person would be if they actually won.
> 
> ...


It's Trumps ego that got the best of him. He is not near as nutty as MTG. He knew he lost, he just used/uses the stolen election grift to sucker his base and get money out of them.

It is the way he has been his entire life. He is a con man. He is good at raising money and getting people to believe lies. Its not about the truth with him, its about perception.

What I can't see past is how he acted and what he did after he lost. I've said that many times.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 14, 2022)

Love or hate trump, one of the oddest components of this issue is whether he declassified the information. 

No matter how sensitive any information is TS/SCI etc...the president has the unilateral power to declassify it--making it public knowledge. 

So the need to "steal classified documents" is not really necessary. He could find the most damning secret the US has to offer and say "yeah...that's public knowledge now... pack it up and send it to my garage" and it's perfectly legal. 

So, for the most part, I still believe this is one of those things where the right says "that's not a big deal" and the left says "he's murdering people." 

Whether declassifying secrets is good for the country or not is another debate...for another thread... probably the covid vaccine thread.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> So this might help explain at least why they went to get the documents ,, seems Donnie's lawyer told the Justice Dept they had gone through it all and returned every thing classified  and signed off on it.
> 
> Things are starting to make a bit more sense at least
> 
> ...


Yahoo? Really, I don't trust that. They are MSM. His lawyer never did that or wrote a statement. I don't care if they have proof cuz it was probably planted or written on Chinese paper.

I believe everything Trump says is the truth. Anyone who doesn't agree with what Trump says is deep state, unAmerican and complicit with 20+ conspiracies going on globally to turn us into a 3rd world country and take away ALL of our freedoms.

If they can go after Trump for committing crimes you can bet your ass they will go after you for committing crimes. Defund the FBI now!


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Love or hate trump, one of the oddest components of this issue is whether he declassified the information.
> 
> No matter how sensitive any information is TS/SCI etc...the president has the unilateral power to declassify it--making it public knowledge.
> 
> ...


He never went through the procedures to declassify. There is a protocol. He can't just snap his fingers and say out loud, 'these docs are now declassified and my property.'


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yahoo? Really, I don't trust that. They are MSM. His lawyer never did that or wrote a statement. I don't care if they have proof. I believe everything Trump says is the truth. Anyone who doesn't agree with what Trump says is deep state, unAmerican and complicit with 20+ conspiracies going on globally to turn us into a 3rd world country and take away ALL of our freedoms.
> 
> If they can go after Trump for committing crimes you can bet your ass they will go after you for committing crimes. Defund the FBI now!


In all honesty one of the reason's I dont mind Yahoo is it just pulls off news feeds. You can customize it and set it up for preferences but I dont do any of that I just get what it pulls from the web. 

I got this when I googled up where they get their news feeds from - "Although the site relies heavily on *feeds negotiated with the Associated Press and Reuters*, much of its content comes from the New York Times, USA Today, National Public Radio and more than 60 local newspapers and television stations."

News wise what I try to do is pick one right , one left , one middle , watch them all or listen to their broadcasts and then use the info I can gather from all 3 to sort out whats the truth and whats the horse shit , so for example only ya got Fox , then ya watch CNN then ya top it off with PBS Newshour.

Not a perfect system but it keeps ya from getting the full on snow job from just one source.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He never went through the procedures to declassify. There is a protocol. He can't just snap his fingers and say out loud, 'these docs are now unclassified and my property.'



Grasping at straws.
He has a right to tske documentes home to read and analyze/respond to.

If he took classified documents home to work in, then returned them whem his presidenti term was over.... then whats the problem?

Furthermore, he CAN snap his fingers and declassify them, the only time he doesnt, is when a department requests time before declassification, if that department thinks that someone could be exposed or compromised as a result of early declassification.
So they ask for an extension to protect assets.

It seems like this whole thing is a nothing Burger

Bill Maher said it the best with a bunch of legal analysts
"This is literally strengthening Trunps cause, total nonsense"

And he fucking hates Trump


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Grasping at straws.
> He has a right to tske documentes home to read and analyze/respond to.
> 
> If he took classified documents home to work in, then returned them whem his presidenti term was over.... then whats the problem?
> ...


He took the documents when he was leaving the White House. He does have to follow a protocol especially with the high level docs.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He took the documents when he was leaving the White House. He does have to follow a protocol especially with the high level docs.



And you got this information how?
No one knows when, how etc he got those docs.
Since if they did, there would have been a faster investigation

Sorry, youre speculating


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> And you got this information how?
> No one knows when, how etc he got those docs.
> Since if they did, there would have been a faster investigation
> 
> Sorry, youre speculating


and you got your information how? We can go round and round. Sorry, you are speculating.
I would especially like to see where it is that he can declassify top level docs without telling anyone and simply just deciding to do it on a whim you know cuz he can.

If he had declassified (legally), they wouldn't still be marked classified.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 14, 2022)

Grunt grunt orange man bad


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Grunt grunt orange man bad


Boy, you stay out of this!
How did you know I grunt when I type? 
Are you with the FBI, infringing on my freedoms with a wire in my house?

You deep state bastard. I will not let you take my guns, my money and my balls. I am a patriot damn it which means I am ready to overthrow the current government and run the streets shooting non-Trumper people in an imminent civil war.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> and you got your information how? We can go round and round. Sorry, you are speculating.
> I would especially like to see where it is that he can declassify top level docs without telling anyone and simply just deciding to do it on a whim you know cuz he can.
> 
> If he had declassified (legally), they wouldn't still be marked classified.



Its not speculation
Its logic

Your idea
"He had a ten minute window on his last day at the whitehouse when he was no longer president, to steal classified documents (That he has had access to for 4 entire years) and smuggle them to his top secret golf course"

Or

"The man with the higest security clearance on thr planet had classified docs 
That, let me remind you, he had a RIGHT to have, for 4 years... and the only moment he had access to them ILLEGALLY was for ONE SINGULAR MORNING that he was in the white house while not being President

BASIC mathematics dicates the chances of your speculatio. being correct are exactly

0.246% if we assume a daily percentage assignment and ignore actual houra and minutes
If we assume time of Inauguration, subject meetings, subtract the inauguration, time to get changed

That number turns into 0.037% Likelyhood you're correct.



Math

Anti Trumpers
0..37% chance theyre right
But theyre sticking with it

Defies logic


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> It's Trumps ego that got the best of him. He is not near as nutty as MTG. He knew he lost, he just used/uses the stolen election grift to sucker his base and get money out of them.
> 
> It is the way he has been his entire life. He is a con man. He is good at raising money and getting people to believe lies. Its not about the truth with him, its about perception.
> 
> What I can't see past is how he acted and what he did after he lost. I've said that many times.


So no politics? It’s just personality. For which he lives on and on in your head. 

You’re just going to give in to your emotions and bitch about a guy. Rather than intelligently and objectively discuss what he’s accomplished.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its not speculation
> Its logic
> 
> Your idea
> ...


Im not saying he did it right before he left the White House. I am saying he is lying about declassifying them. According to your own wording, logic would tell you had he declassified the docs, they would not be marked as classified.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He never went through the procedures to declassify. There is a protocol. He can't just snap his fingers and say out loud, 'these docs are now declassified and my property.'


How do you know this to be true?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So no politics? It’s just personality. For which he lives on and on in your head.
> 
> You’re just going to give in to your emotions and bitch about a guy. Rather than intelligently and objectively discuss what he’s accomplished.


He destroyed anything good he did by trying to illegally overthrow democracy. It has everything to do with democracy.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How do you know this to be true?


Show me the proof it isn't.  That's how conspiracy theorists operate.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Im not saying he did it right before he left the White House. I am saying he is lying about declassifying them. According to your own wording, logic would tell you had he declassified the docs, they would not be marked as classified.



Neither one is illegal
A PRESIDENTS possesion of classifed or declassified docs

Meaningless

Unless they were taken home during the 0.037% window

It was legal

What is yoir and every other anti trumpers actual point here?

Is that the straw yall are graspong at now?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Neither one is illegal
> A PRESIDENTS possesion of classifed or declassified docs
> 
> Meaningless
> ...


are you forgetting a few months ago, they asked him to hand over declassified docs. His lawyer said he had no more. He was not President. They lied, the FBI came and got them. Simple.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He destroyed anything good he did by trying to illegally overthrow democracy. It has everything to do with democracy.


What penalty do you suppose he’ll get for “destroying democracy”?

Keep bitching about Trump. He’s walking free and he’ll be running for President again in 2024. That’s gonna be a few more years where he’s driving you absolutely bonkers.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So no politics? It’s just personality. For which he lives on and on in your head.
> 
> You’re just going to give in to your emotions and bitch about a guy. Rather than intelligently and objectively discuss what he’s accomplished.



He NEEDS trump to be evil and wrong about SOMETHING
No matter how mathematically unlikely or near to impossible

He HAS TO be wrong
he NEEDS to go to jail to justify how he made us feel emotions with his mean tweets


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What penalty do you suppose he’ll get for “destroying democracy”?
> 
> Keep bitching about Trump. He’s walking free and he’ll be running for President again in 2024. That’s gonna be a few more years where he’s driving you absolutely bonkers.


He won't go to jail but he won't be running again. If by chance he is allowed to run, he will lose.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He NEEDS trump to be evil and wrong about SOMETHING
> No matter how mathematically unlikely or near to impossible
> 
> He HAS TO be wrong
> he NEEDS to go to jail to justify how he made us feel emotions with his mean tweets


I explained to you just a few posts up. He lied about having classified docs. He can't keep classified docs when he is not the President. Simple.

He also tried to illegally overthrow an election. I know that is not a big deal to many of you but it is to me, LOL.


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its not speculation
> Its logic
> 
> Your idea
> ...


what every one is forgetting is ,, they are not HIS documents ,, he is the President yes , he has the clearance to read them ,, they are the property of the US Govt. period. he has no claim to them over them or right to take them to a personal residence. 

That are not his documents , simple as that. There is no arguing over it , he took something that belongs to the nation. End of story.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> are you forgetting a few months ago, they asked him to hand over declassified docs. His lawyer said he had no more. He was not President. They lied, the FBI came and got them. Simple.


A few months ago you were ranting about how Trump will be going to jail for tax evasion. 

All you do is rant. 

Rant
Rant
Rant

Trump got you going crazy. 

Actually, the SPIN that the news always puts on this is what has you going crazy. You should turn it off and walk away from it and see what happens in the courts. The legal system says he’s innocent until proven guilty. Is he even charged with anything?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Boy, you stay out of this!
> How did you know I grunt when I type?
> Are you with the FBI, infringing on my freedoms with a wire in my house?
> 
> You deep state bastard. I will not let you take my guns, my money and my balls. I am a patriot damn it which means I am ready to overthrow the current government and run the streets shooting non-Trumper people in an imminent civil war.


No I'm the wires in your brain


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> A few months ago you were ranting about how Trump will be going to jail for tax evasion.
> 
> All you do is rant.
> 
> ...


What, I never said he was going to jail for tax evasion. You got your wires cross bro. Take some of them Alex Jones brain supps man, I'm sure those aren't a scam either.
Look, I KNOW Trump will not go to jail for anything.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I explained to you just a few posts up. He lied about having classified docs. He can't keep classified docs when he is not the President. Simple.
> 
> He also tried to illegally overthrow an election. I know that is not a big deal to many of you but it is to me, LOL.


There was nothing “illegal”. Has he been charged?

Maricopa county is still trying to overthrow the election. There’s a few other places doing recounts.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I explained to you just a few posts up. He lied about having classified docs. He can't keep classified docs when he is not the President. Simple.
> 
> He also tried to illegally overthrow an election. I know that is not a big deal to many of you but it is to me, LOL.





Yano said:


> what every one is forgetting is ,, they are not HIS documents ,, he is the President yes , he has the clearance to read them ,, they are the property of the US Govt. period. he has no claim to them over them or right to take them to a personal residence.
> 
> That are not his documents , simple as that. There is no arguing over it , he took something that belongs to the nation. End of story.



Understood

So give him a late charge just like Blockbuster hit me with.

I eas allowed to have the VHS, just wasnt allowed to keep it for that long.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I explained to you just a few posts up. He lied about having classified docs. He can't keep classified docs when he is not the President. Simple.
> 
> He also tried to illegally overthrow an election. I know that is not a big deal to many of you but it is to me, LOL.


How exactly did he try and over throw an election.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> what every one is forgetting is ,, they are not HIS documents ,, he is the President yes , he has the clearance to read them ,, they are the property of the US Govt. period. he has no claim to them over them or right to take them to a personal residence.
> 
> That are not his documents , simple as that. There is no arguing over it , he took something that belongs to the nation. End of story.


I guess he’s going to hang for it. 🙄


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There was nothing “illegal”. Has he been charged?
> 
> Maricopa county is still trying to overthrow the election. There’s a few other places doing recounts.


Again, you are confusing recounts with Trump and his horrible lawyer team trying to overthrow an election.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> How exactly did he try and over throw an election.


🤦‍♂️


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I guess he’s going to hang for it. 🙄


that depends on what they find and who comes forward during all this,, personally I would love to see him in a cell where he belongs.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> What, I never said he was going to jail for tax evasion. You got your wires cross bro. Take some of them Alex Jones brain supps man, I'm sure those aren't a scam either.
> Look, I KNOW Trump will not go to jail for anything.


Look you dumb fuck. I warned you before about lumping me in with Trump and Alex Jones. I’m not a “right winger”. 

Have I insulted you before this? So quit being a fucking passive-aggressive DEMOCRAT and get your nose out of Pelosis twat because you got your tongue buried up her ass. 

You don’t want to fuck with me like this. I was polite to you. I don’t speak in generalities and I asked you several times that you don’t lump me into categories. That’s small-mindedness.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> How exactly did he try and over throw an election.


He has no clue. This is his schtick. 

CNN tells him what to think and he obediently listens.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Look you dumb fuck. I warned you before about lumping me in with Trump and Alex Jones. I’m not a “right winger”.
> 
> Have I insulted you before this? So quit being a fucking passive-aggressive DEMOCRAT and get your nose out of Pelosis twat because you got your tongue buried up her ass.
> 
> You don’t want to fuck with me like this. I was polite to you. I don’t speak in generalities and I asked you several times that you don’t lump me into categories. That’s small-mindedness.


Uh look back, youve insulted me numerous times. I didn't lump you in with Alex Jones. I simply suggested you should try his brain pills. I don't know maybe they do work 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Uh look back, youve insulted me numerous times. I didn't lump you in with Alex Jones. I simply suggested you should try his brain pills. I don't know maybe they do work 🤷‍♂️


Passive aggressive as usual. I wouldn’t expect anything more from you.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Passive aggressive as usual. I wouldn’t expect anything more from you.


Im sorry, you want me to melt like you?  Not gonna do it. I have more respect for you than that. I see it isn't mutual though.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Passive aggressive as usual. I wouldn’t expect anything more from you.





lifter6973 said:


> Im sorry, you want me to melt like you?  Not gonna do it. I have more respect for you than that. I see it isn't mutual though.



Common now gentlemen
Thats not a good way to conduct this
This is all savage ribbing but lets not take it personally.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Im sorry, you want me to melt like you?  Not gonna do it. I have more respect for you than that. I see it isn't mutual though.


I like you but you cross my line every time you make this personal by insinuating I’m a right-wing conspiracy theorist. You toss Alex Jones into a response to me and it gets me pissed. Given that I’ve said that a few times, each time you do it makes it seem more and more intentional.


----------



## Cochino (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> It's Trumps ego that got the best of him. He is not near as nutty as MTG. He knew he lost, he just used/uses the stolen election grift to sucker his base and get money out of them.
> 
> It is the way he has been his entire life. He is a con man. He is good at raising money and getting people to believe lies. Its not about the truth with him, its about perception.
> 
> What I can't see past is how he acted and what he did after he lost. I've said that many times.


You are naive if you don't think election fraud exists.

You are also naive if you think Biden got 80 million plus votes.

I guess all those paper and Mai in ballots were legit lmao.

Election fraud goes on all the time.

I live in South Texas which is predominantly blue and damn near every election cycle someone goes to jail because of election fraud even between two democratic candidates.

It's been going on for years. I'm not saying Trump won, but he had every right to question the election results.

Box 13 happened right here in my county back in the 1940's. Not much has changed.





__





						Box 13 scandal - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I like you but you cross my line every time you make this personal by insinuating I’m a right-wing conspiracy theorist. You toss Alex Jones into a response to me and it gets me pissed. Given that I’ve said that a few times, each time you do it makes it seem more and more intentional.


OK, that actually is a little passive aggressive and probably sub-consciously I meant it to come across like that.
So apologies for that. Like @silentlemon1011 said, I don't take any of this personal.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

Cochino said:


> You are naive if you don't think election fraud exists.
> 
> You are also naive if you think Biden got 80 million plus votes.
> 
> ...



Election fraud exists in literally every single election.
When GOP watchers are kicked out of the polling station.. theb the DNC proceeds to board up the windows...
Then magically EVERY single fucking vote thag came in during that time was for Biden?
When Trunp was in the lead 5 minutes before that?

It would be undemocratic to NOT be suspicious and ask for an investigation


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> 🤦‍♂️


No seriously. Give me a real explanation.


----------



## Cochino (Aug 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Election fraud exists in literally every single election.
> When GOP watchers are kicked out of the polling station.. theb the DNC proceeds to board up the windows...
> Then magically EVERY single fucking vote thag came in during that time was for Biden?
> When Trunp was in the lead 5 minutes before that?
> ...


It's hard to see the truth when your eyes and mind are glued to CNN.


----------



## Cochino (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> He also tried to illegally overthrow an election.


Stop with that nonsense.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> No seriously. Give me a real explanation.


🤦‍♂️
🧘‍♂️


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

Cochino said:


> It's hard to see the truth when your eyes and mind are glued to CNN.



Its hard to understand to be fair to the other side.
An investigation was conducted in that premises.
So it would be fair to assume the case was closed.
Unfortunatly, they dont know much about the DA in that area.

Its difficult to believe that the DOJ and lawmakers, who are responsivle for upholding LAW and ORDER, freedom and justice.... are now abusing said power
And its scary
What can we do about it?
Nothing.

So its easier to pretend its all okay, as opposed to seeing how weak and useless we are in the face of systemic corruption.
Its well documented psychologically, that we hide from things we have no control over and scare us.

I dint blame anyone for their opinions
The truth is terrifying


----------



## Joliver (Aug 14, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If he had declassified (legally), they wouldn't still be marked classified.



This isn't necessarily true...... [I typed a personal story about work that is perfectly fine but then I remembered politics drive people to report stupid shit...and I didn't want to get naked baby nissan'd by the IRS so I redacted it].......the originals were all marked compartmentalized until some dude just drew a line through it with a ballpoint pen.

The government is more retarded than you think.

And there may be a process for everyone else after the declassification, but the authorization for declassification is granted to the president. And he doesn't have to grant departments time to analyze ramifications of the change in declassification--though traditionally this is done. 

He literally can go on TV and read out the times, dates, and places for classified activities....and by virtue of the president publishing it means it's declassified.

In fact, trump did it before-- accidentally in 2017. He said something that was classified in a public meeting, of all places...and that's how it became declassified .

_"As president, Trump has broad authority to declassify government secrets, making it unlikely that his disclosures broke the law."



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/trump-revealed-highly-classified-information-to-russian-foreign-minister-and-ambassador/2017/05/15/530c172a-3960-11e7-9e48-c4f199710b69_story.html
		

_
So again, I say...the right will say "big deal."  And the left will scream bloody murder.

Trump could have picked any box in any room on any floor of the Pentagon and said "that's declassified ...it's coming with me, and I'm going to sell it at my yard sale" and it would be publicly available information...no matter the stamp on the header.

The gist of issue is that trump wouldn't need to steal that which is public knowledge. It becomes public knowledge with the "snap of his fingers."

The damage this could cause is another argument.

This is the problem with ever expanding executive power. But that's another argument, as well.

It is a bit on the nose how in 2017 wapo understands this bit of information...but today he's a "spy engaged in nuclear espionage." But...people don't remember stuff like I do. Steel trap, my dude. Steel trap.

Now where's the gardening section on this farming blog?


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

Joliver said:


> This isn't necessarily true...... [I typed a personal story about work that is perfectly fine but then I remembered politics drive people to report stupid shit...and I didn't want to get naked baby nissan'd by the IRS so I redacted it].......the originals were all marked compartmentalized until some dude just drew a line through it with a ballpoint pen.
> 
> The government is more retarded than you think.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 14, 2022)

How I miss all this? Not reading 30 pages back 🤦‍♂️ But it’s all bullshit what happened


----------



## GSgator (Aug 15, 2022)

Comey: Despite Evidence of Lawbreaking, ‘No Reasonable Prosecutor’ Would Bring Charges
					

Flashback - Comey: Despite Evidence of Lawbreaking, ‘No Reasonable Prosecutor’ Would Bring Charges




					rumble.com


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 15, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Comey: Despite Evidence of Lawbreaking, ‘No Reasonable Prosecutor’ Would Bring Charges
> 
> 
> Flashback - Comey: Despite Evidence of Lawbreaking, ‘No Reasonable Prosecutor’ Would Bring Charges
> ...



Comey is a piece of shit and erroded any trust the FBI had
Bunch of criminals who orchestrated an illegal and corrupt investigstion in the Trump campaign


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 15, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Comey: Despite Evidence of Lawbreaking, ‘No Reasonable Prosecutor’ Would Bring Charges
> 
> 
> Flashback - Comey: Despite Evidence of Lawbreaking, ‘No Reasonable Prosecutor’ Would Bring Charges
> ...



Same with Peter Strzok, Andrew Mccabe (Who ia the peast slimey ...which is swriously saying something)


----------



## GSgator (Aug 15, 2022)

At this point if they find anything I have to call bullshit which is unfortunate. I’ve lost all trust and faith in these agencies 3 years of a fake made up Russian dossier. Then you had all those signatures from the CIA and FBI big wigs stating  that the Hunter laptop was fake Russian misinformation. At this point for anybody to trust the FEDs are fucking fools.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Comey is a piece of shit and erroded any trust the FBI had
> Bunch of criminals who orchestrated an illegal and corrupt investigstion in the Trump campaign


For Hillary: “No reasonable prosecutor would try this case….”

For Trump: “He’s guilty. Prosecutors are standing by.”


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> For Hillary: “No reasonable prosecutor would try this case….”
> 
> For Trump: “He’s guilty. Prosecutors are standing by.”



Accurate AF. Nobody wants to get suicided 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 15, 2022)

People are tired of hearing about Covid.  Monkey pox didn’t sell, and Ukraine has become boring. Trump is always good for ratings, whether you love him or hate him. 

My guess is that the feds asked Trump if he had the stuff, he jerked them around for awhile and then said yes, they told him to bring them back and he told them to fuck off, come and get them if you want them. 

Thus, a search warrant to get the stuff, but no arrest warrant. (and none will ever come).  Trump is back in the news, and the masses are entertained once again.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 15, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Comey is a piece of shit and erroded any trust the FBI had
> Bunch of criminals who orchestrated an illegal and corrupt investigstion in the Trump campaign


Who still trusted the fbi?
Does anybody still have any trust for the fbi, cia, atf, dea?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Who still trusted the fbi?
> Does anybody still have any trust for the fbi, cia, atf, dea?



Think of it this way. Those who work in the agencies, don’t even trust the agencies. Why should anyone else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Aug 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Who still trusted the fbi?
> Does anybody still have any trust for the fbi, cia, atf, dea?


I trust them to be callous, manipulative, and largely inept.


Anybody who trusts them to act justly has not been paying attention.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 15, 2022)

I think the most hilarious thing I heard people say about Trump is that he eroded democracy and trust in our government.


----------



## Cochino (Aug 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Who still trusted the fbi?
> Does anybody still have any trust for the fbi, cia, atf, dea?


Nope. My trust ended when they invaded the Branch Dividians in Waco.

They could have arrested David Koresh when he went to town. The local sherrif even said so.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2022)

I think lifter is really AOC just pretending to be a juicer


----------



## Cochino (Aug 15, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> People are tired of hearing about Covid.  Monkey pox didn’t sell, and Ukraine has become boring. Trump is always good for ratings, whether you love him or hate him.
> 
> My guess is that the feds asked Trump if he had the stuff, he jerked them around for awhile and then said yes, they told him to bring them back and he told them to fuck off, come and get them if you want them.
> 
> Thus, a search warrant to get the stuff, but no arrest warrant. (and none will ever come).  Trump is back in the news, and the masses are entertained once again.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 15, 2022)

Guys calm down 2024 Newsome will come in and fix this country it’s gonna be ok!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2022)

Lifters new handle should be AOC


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2022)

America first ultra maga here ready for war


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 15, 2022)

Another cheap tactic by commie anti-american traitors. Who are terrified of THE GOD TRUMP!!
Nothing will come out of nothing.
More theatre.
Only brainless sheep eat this stuff up, LOL...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 15, 2022)

Do I think he's a god, of course not, but it sure triggers brainless libturdz


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 15, 2022)

Fun side note
The 30 million Obama pages were signed off to take..

However,
Did everyone know that Obama passed a law that permits federal agencies/record keepers to lie about and conceal FOIA results?

Yup,
So, literally killed the FOIA
So yeah, could be ANYTHING he took
And we arent even allowed to ask, and if we ask, they can lie to us and say "Fuck you"

Yup
Sounds about right
Sorry sheep, you're peasants, dont ask questions you fucking serfs


----------



## MadBret (Aug 15, 2022)

Upon reading this thread, I have this to say. I'd rather get my news from Alex Jones than from the idiots at CNN or MSNBC. Alex is a bit of a kook but at least he loves this country. And that's more than I can say for a lot of lefties and the msm. They believe America is just a big racist mistake. Fuck all these pink pussy hat wearing weirdos in their non binary asses.


----------



## Swiper. (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> Couldn't  have said it better myself.


Its good and all that you don't believe the only Truth in this world today comes from a life-long con man but your first post should be a fucking intro post jackass.

Edit:  Wait, is this the big-paul who posts a lot of political stuff at meso?  If so, delete jackass from my post above but still post a fucking intro.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 2, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> Couldn't  have said it better myself.



Big Paul.......how are you?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> Couldn't  have said it better myself.



Welcome to the UGBB Big-Paul. Make an intro and you need to use the same avi as you did at MESO.


----------



## Yano (Sep 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Its good and all that you don't believe the only Truth in this world today comes from a life-long con man but your first post should be a fucking intro post jackass.
> 
> Edit:  Wait, is this the big-paul who posts a lot of political stuff at meso?  If so, delete jackass from my post above but still post a fucking intro.



Haaahah ...  this one's on me.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 2, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> Good. Looking for a board to hang on. Looks like problems  with the last.



Pleas re use you avi lol. 

Glad things are well for you.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> Couldn't  have said it better myself.



You're wrong as always

Just kidding
Good to see you around man
Hopefully youve been well


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 3, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> Life is good. Taking some time away from politics.



Thank fuck.

ALL politicians are cunts!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 11, 2022)

Soooo um. Hate to be the guy who brings this up. But all the "classified " folders are empty.  I guess he removed the pages even though the folders directly reference what was contained in them.


Nothing burger.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

I just come here to post political memes








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm just stirring the pot and having fun.....I hate ALL politicians!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 12, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Soooo um. Hate to be the guy who brings this up. But all the "classified " folders are empty.  I guess he removed the pages even though the folders directly reference what was contained in them.
> 
> 
> Nothing burger.


Yeah, he sold those already.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 13, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm giggling in like moron in bed! Thanks Iron!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, he sold those already.



Yup, but left the empty traceable folders.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah, he sold those already.



I don’t have any files. I went totally paperless 3 years ago. I scan everything and upload it to a shared folder our company has. We can access it from anywhere. 

Who would keep paper files in this day? Boxes just sitting around. When you can search the directory for a digital file.


----------

